# Do people notice your watches?



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

So I have this funny conversation with my wife sometimes after I wear a new (possibly higher end) watch to work. She'll ask me if anyone noticed or said anything. And my answer is pretty much always the same... No, no one noticed. I don't think I wear boring watches, I just don't seem to work with any real watch fans. And to be honest, I don't mind... I'm happy with them and that's all that really matters.

Any thought or similar experiences?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

My daughter is the only one who notices. One of the reasons she is daddies girl.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

*YES,*
People have commented on my watches, according to the wife they only ever do it ONCE, then after me giving them the vast benefit of my watch Knowledge and apparently... some what, Over The Top collection
they tend not to comment again, often they cross the room/road.. even change jobs apparently.
I don't understand why, I think they must be jealous.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just today someone noticed my watch. I was a watch shop dropping off a damaged watch for repair. Haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, when I was behind the counter, my Angular Momentum Clocktower was noticed a lot.


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

Not very often. When I owned a Tudor Black Bay, and I had been working visitation, I was working the front door and I opened it with my left arm, exposing the watch from under my cuff. The gentleman for whom I opened the door did a double take and told me he thought it was a Sub. That a Sub was his favorite watch. He then said oh well. 

I have noticed a couple of Rolex Datejusts here and there. The coolest watch spot was a Seiko 6105, of which I commented on to the guy and he appreciated the notice. His wife said that she didn't know there were other watch obsessed people out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_S (Feb 14, 2017)

Seriously, no one, ever.

At an airport, I once noticed a fellow with a nice Alpina watch. I remarked on it to him, and he said "Wow, no one has ever noticed!"

FWIW, everyone notices a pocketwatch.


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

No one has noticed my watches.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Young female Baristas comment on this watch: "nice watch!"


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

No. Not. Ever.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Pretty darn rare. Maybe every couple years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Young female Baristas comment on this watch: "nice watch!"


That's awesome... but you can also see that watch from outer space. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Only when I roll up my sleeve, grab them by the back of their neck and stick their face against my wrist and scream "What do think of this bad boy???!!!"


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Last month I was buying Hamilton tickets from a guy on Craigslist. He noticed my Omega AT and said "nice watch". He was wearing a nice Eterna and turned out to be a WUS member. Other than that time.......crickets.



Edit for additional info:

We chatted for a bit and I did buy the tickets (which were next to his seats). I told him I was going to wear my NOMOS Ahoi Atlantik to the show and he said he'd be wearing his Eterna Madison. When we were all seated at the show he and I swapped watches for a minute to check them out. My fiancé looked at me like I was crazy and asked "why do you have that mans watch?" and I told her he's the guy I bought the tickets from. So she rolled her eyes and said "Oh, another crazy watch guy"


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

My coworkers do and once awhile on the train. Depends on environment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

In my experience, no one has ever commented. However, twice that I can remember, I'm sure that others' eyes were on my watch. Once was at Best Buy when purchasing a computer. The sales clerk and I were talking, but his eyes were wildly following my wrist during the conversation. I was wearing a Hamilton Khaki King with a black Perlon strap that time. The other time, I was visiting a client. Although he was more discreet, his many casual glances made it was pretty obvious that he was fixated on my Omega Speedmaster FOIS on black crocodile. I must admit; both times gave me a sense of satisfaction.

Edit: I just remembered one more: I was wearing my 14K gold 1970's Hamilton Masterpiece on brown alligator at the dentist office once, when the hygienist took notice and asked me what it was. She told me that her husband was into watches. That old Hammy Masterpiece is not very big (about 35mm), but it sure has presence with its silver sub-second dial and clean, simple layout.


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

The gshock, once. That's it.


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Never, I think true watch enthusiasts (those who know what an ETA 2824 or an onion ctown are) make up about 3% of the population.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donp34 (Feb 25, 2017)

Only Rolex............I think that be the the only watch most people know. The cyclops really gives it away


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Almost never


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Nope, nobody cares.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Donp34 said:


> Only Rolex............I think that be the the only watch most people know. The cyclops really gives it away


After all, no other watches have a cyclops.


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

A few people.

But they are mostly interested in watches themselves.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

bloody watches said:


> *YES,*
> I don't understand why, I think they must be jealous.


No. You're just a bore to people not into watches. That's why we have Forums so that you and I have someone to talk to. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

I suspect there are actually two questions here. Do people notice the watch and do people comment on the watch? No one comments on my watches, but I do notice people checking out my watches if my wrist is near my face when talking to others. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OkGoodThen (Aug 6, 2017)

No. I try to keep my watch tucked under the shirt sleeve as much as possible.
















Like this, but under the sleeve.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm surprised Mike hasn't responded with how many times this topic has been posted previously.

Anyway, the answer is No.


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

I've had 3 "nice watch" comments over the last 20 years: all for inexpensive Seikos. Cat bit my watch on my wrist once, if that counts.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I've had positive comments ranging from a cashier at a Taco Bell 30 years ago (back when I was young enough I didn't have to watch my diet) to customers when I was a bartender and up to and including a customs official who complimented my watch.... and that was _after _clearing my family and handing our papers back.

For every one who comments, I can easily observe many others who clearly notice.

What's more interesting is that similar discussions/threads come of from time to time and I recall many comments from those who are just positive that no one ever notices anyone's watch.

I have to summarize that there must be a lot of variability in:


The types of watches that attract attention 
The overall "approachability" of the wearer 
How aware the wearer is of their surroundings and other people 
The communities and circles in which the wearer travels 

At the end of the day, there's likely not only quite a bit of variance in how much detail people around you notice, but also how willing they are to share their observations, and then also how much we notice about how much attention people are paying to us a well.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

P. Ortiz said:


> In my experience, no one has ever commented. However, twice that I can remember, I'm sure that others' eyes were on my watch. Once was at Best Buy when purchasing a computer. The sales clerk and I were talking, but his eyes were wildly following my wrist during the conversation. I was wearing a Hamilton Khaki King with a black Perlon strap that time. The other time, I was visiting a client. Although he was more discreet, his many casual glances made it was pretty obvious that he was fixated on my Omega Speedmaster FOIS on black crocodile. I must admit; both times gave me a sense of satisfaction.
> 
> Edit: I just remembered one more: I was wearing my 14K gold 1970's Hamilton Masterpiece on brown alligator at the dentist office once, when the hygienist took notice and asked me what it was. She told me that her husband was into watches. That old Hammy Masterpiece is not very big (about 35mm), but it sure has presence with its silver sub-second dial and clean, simple layout.


So that's the trick... More gold!


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I've had positive comments ranging from a cashier at a Taco Bell 30 years ago (back when I was young enough I didn't have to watch my diet) to bars and up to and including a customs official who complimented my watch.... and that was after clearing us and handing our papers back.
> 
> For every one who comments, I can easily observe many others who clearly notice.
> 
> ...


Beautifully stated StephenCanale... Your takeaway feels right on the money to me. Thanks!


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Depends on the environment/occasion. Most places, no one notices/cares. 
Recently I was at a higher-end shopping mall, and two people noticed my Submariner (although one was a fellow shopper in a watch store, so I'm not sure if that one counts). Generally, the more affluent the crowd, the more likely it is that other people will own high-end watches, and therefore notice yours (while hoping you notice theirs). Even in those conditions though, it'll depend on the watch you wear. In my observation, Rolexes tend to get the overwhelming majority of recognition, however some offerings by Breitling, Panerai, and Omega will get occasional call outs. Most other brands, even those in a similar price bracket like IWC, might be a far cry. Hence why you should buy luxury watches primarily for your own enjoyment, not the recognition of others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I've had a few eyeballing my watch(es) but never a comment. I wear it under wrist so... "nice bracelet man" has never came up. Its seen when it wouldn't be otherwise under there. 

Obviously for the WRUW threads i flip it round for the shot.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Let's be honest Short... aren't you always putting your wrist near your face? Or pointing at nowhere in particular when you have a sweet watch on? 



ShortOnTime said:


> I suspect there are actually two questions here. Do people notice the watch and do people comment on the watch? No one comments on my watches, but I do notice people checking out my watches if my wrist is near my face when talking to others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Stoner1974 said:


> Never, I think true watch enthusiasts (those who know what an ETA 2824 or an onion ctown are) make up about 3% of the population.


The percentage might have a "3" in it - but it's probably not 3%.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Ugh. Sorry! Shoulda done more homework.



Chris Stark said:


> I'm surprised Mike hasn't responded with how many times this topic has been posted previously.
> 
> Anyway, the answer is No.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Who's dishonest around here?


Zelig said:


> Let's be honest Short... aren't you always putting your wrist near your face? Or pointing at nowhere in particular when you have a sweet watch on?


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

I can recall this happening to me only once. A Taco Bell clerk commented that my 36mm Nomos Club was a nice looking, well-sized watch. Or something along those lines (memory = sieve, or something like that).


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Zelig said:


> So that's the trick... More gold!


Gold does seem to get attention, both positive and negative (think "grille" over teeth). A few years ago an old friend came to Florida to visit me. We took an epic trip along the Gulf coast, all the way down to Marco Island. Going through Sarasota, an older fella on a Harley Davidson motorcycle pulled-up next to us at a stoplight. When my friend mentioned the nice bike, I said; "yes, but do you see that he's also wearing a gold Rolex?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Twice once my Aquadive turquoise color at the grocery store and once in flight. A guy accros the aisle wore a Rolex master GMT II and i wore my PO 42mm ceramic orange thing. He made a comment to me like "nice watch" then my wife said "see someone noticed.." the dude's wife when he made his comment had the look of here you go another watch idiot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

I think my wife is giving me that same ""watch idiot" look as I type... 



jmanlay said:


> Twice once my Aquadive turquoise color at the grocery store and once in flight. A guy accros the aisle wore a Rolex master GMT II and i wore my PO 42mm ceramic orange thing. He made a comment to me like "nice watch" then my wife said "see someone noticed.." the dude's wife when he made his comment had the look of here you go another watch idiot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

A few times, not as often as you would think, and not always in a positive manner.

Some I can remember:

Pre KrisMon in Suharto's Indonesia, in a Jakarta bar with a bunch of expat strangers, I was moaning about my life to the very beautiful barmaid. The guy next to me tapped my watch (a GMT Master) and said "doesn't look like you are doing it too tough".

A Bangkok hotel bar long ago, some lady of the night leaned over and asked "real Rolex or same-same". I took it off, slid it down the bar and told her if she thought it was real she could keep it. She slid it back saying "cheap Charlie" (it was the same real GMT Master)

One morning on a flight the guy sitting next to me saw me check the time in response to the usual "ladies and gentlemen there will be a small delay while we wait for late passengers, and we expect to be pushing back in ten minutes". He smiled ironically, pulled up his sleeve and showed me the same white dial Rolex Explorer 2 polar, we nodded to each other and carried on reading without a word being said. 

On officer training, a grizzled old WO2 screamed "I don't care if that IS a Rolex on your arm, you are LATE". (GMT M again)

A girl in a Sydney bar: "Nice watch, is it a Rolex?" I told her it was, and she asked what car I drove. I told her I didn't have a car, she shrugged and walked off. (Yachtmaster platinum)

Back streets of Pasig, some kid, maybe 12, leaped out of a doorway waving a pen knife and demanded my watch. I told him he would have to fight me for it and he would loose. This was during the Asian crisis, and he was probably desperate and hungry. I gave him the contents of my wallet, really just a few dollars. I should have done more for him, and hope he made it through those tough times ok. 

The other day in the office: Hi Rosco, been to Bangkok again?" When I asked what he meant he said the Submariner Ceramic on my arm looked fake. (It isn't)

There are a few morel like that, but in truth I am much happier when no one notices.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Love this. Thanks Rosco53.


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

I work with one watch guy. Other than him, never. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Once with a Glycine Incusore LE which I have since sold since I found it too big for my wrist at 46mm. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

Zelig said:


> So I have this funny conversation with my wife sometimes after I wear a new (possibly higher end) watch to work. She'll ask me if anyone noticed or said anything. And my answer is pretty much always the same... No, no one noticed. I don't think I wear boring watches, I just don't seem to work with any real watch fans. And to be honest, I don't mind... I'm happy with them and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Any thought or similar experiences?


Noticing and making a comment are completely different. I think most people do notice a flashy/expensive/recognizable watch but very very few would comment.

Doesn't mean they didn't notice!


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Perhaps it's telling that the predominant answer to this question is "No". Why? If we're wearing nice watches to impress others, we're all failing miserably.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

[QUOTE=Rosco53;43948807) A Bangkok hotel bar long ago, some lady of the night leaned over and asked "real Rolex or same-same". I took it off, slid it down the bar and told her if she thought it was real she could keep it. She slid it back saying "cheap Charlie" (it was the same real GMT Master)

Stop sliding that GMT Master down the bar...it might not come back someday! And that would be a shame because with its storied history, it surely must be priceless to you by now. Great stories...all of them. Reading this was a pleasant escape to faraway times and places.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

A couple of people have made this observation, and I think you're all so right about that. It may catch their eye, but they wouldn't say anything about it...


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

About once a year. Got a nice compliment on a Citizen, a Shinola, and a vintage Omega. Not often, but nice when it happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

I just remembered that there was a second time that this happened to me. While in Seattle for a conference, while waiting to purchase a soda at Walgreens - another customer in line noticed my Citizen Eco-Drive and commented on it. Then mentioned that he was saving up to purchase a very expensive watch called a Subaqua Noma. I didn't realize until later that he was referring to an Invicta. At least he might be a WIS in the making...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Sometimes, but more often I'll notice theirs.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My 8 year old niece noticed my Pelagos bezel today. I then explained what it was and showed her the lume. She saod she wanted one. No one ever notices!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

I was in Melbourne in June, wife and I were shopping at .......... Young salesman saw my deep blue and he said nice watch. We continue to chat abit more and it seems he's into micro brands too. 

Another time, a keynote speaker at my workplace saw my Tuna and realized we both wearing the same tuna. Mine on an isofrane, his on a bracelet. Pretty cool. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Only my Breitling B1, and it was only commented on because it was "so shiny"..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Twice. The first time I was in a sports bar watching a sporting event, when a guy just walked up and said he really liked my watch. It was a $65 Vostock. The next time, I was at a mall buying a gift, when the guy ringing up my purchase said something like "Wow, that's a great looking watch!". He was very impressed. It was a Parnis I picked up on eBay for $50. Two of the least expensive watches I've ever owned. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Absolutely yes.

Sitting next to another watch nerd on the plane, of course, leads to a lengthy conversation about our collections. All my watches get notice from that crowd.

Non-watch people notice the obvious ones... the Rolex GMT Pepsi people comment on all the time. "Nice watch!" My JLC Master Compressor Chronograph not so much.

Regular folk also seem to appreciate the plain pretty vintage watches more in my experience. Waltham, Omega, etc.

YMMV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

A couple times. Most recently, on the last day of performance of a production of Legally Blonde, one of the costumers commented as I was leaving, "Nice watch!" It was my Ginault Ocean Rover. I was in a hurry to catch some friends and just yelled back thanks. Otherwise, I'm sure I could've bored her quickly to tears while regaling her with the history of the thing. Never had anyone comment on the Bond or the AT or the Explorer. Sigh. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

skriefal said:


> The percentage might have a "3" in it - but it's probably not 3%.


I would think it considerably less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Other than WIS types and watch sales people, twice. First time was my Louis Erard Skeleton watch. It was just unique piece which caught attention during a meeting.

Another time, it was IWC Portuguese Chrono which caught attention of a fashion conscious lady during a meeting and she mentioned how she likes IWC watches.

Nobody commented on my Rolex yet interestingly.

Overall, nobody really notices/cares I guess.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Ha, my Invictas, for pity's sakes, quite often, surprisingly. 

When it was my only brand, long ago, sometimes it would be other Invicta owners who noticed and we'd talk about how much we love the brand. Most times it was a clerk at a sales counter. I remember one sales person actually asked if she could hold the watch (a Sub Aqua -- yes, the brand can lead to WIS-dom, haha) which was a bit different. As she checked it out, I assured her that, no, it was NOT solid gold, lol. She still thought it was a great watch and I still do enjoy wearing them depending on the situation. 

I've said before, it was disappointing to move "up" to the respected brands and suddenly not get much notice anymore, although I'd never bought watches for that reason anyway, but, even so, get educated and buy the good stuff and no one cares, imagine that. I've often shared that an old friend of mine used to be so annoyed that people would compliment my Invicta but not his Rolex. 

But, the brand led me to choose better watches, and it is satisfying when someone does notice now, as rare as it may be. Went to a dinner with some wealthy folks a few years back and my Certina DS Action Diver was noticed -- a gal noted the beautiful blue from across the room and made a point to compliment the watch -- so that was cool. My Jazzmaster Maestro has gotten the odd compliment. Also have gotten noticed on pieces I've worn to the local jewelry store that sells higher end stuff, so, as has been said, depends on the setting, for sure. 

Wore my limited edition COSC Chris Ward C70 Ascari a few weeks ago, to an event at a nearby race track. My brother wore an Invcita. He got no less than three "Wow, nice watch" compliments, compared to my zero. 

And, bless my niece, she has always noticed, and it's been a running joke since she was little, her rolling her eyes and saying, "not again!"


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have never had a watch noticed or commented on. I don't know if the watches I choose are the type of watches most people would say anything about (36mm DJ, Black Bay, relatively inconspicuous Grand Seiko). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

P. Ortiz said:


> Stop sliding that GMT Master down the bar...it might not come back someday! And that would be a shame because with its storied history, it surely must be priceless to you by now. Great stories...all of them. Reading this was a pleasant escape to faraway times and places.


There is a much longer history to that GMT. I bought it new in 1980, straight back all cashed up from Dubai where everyone wore a GMT or a Submariner. It was on my arm through adventure after adventure - some of which I could not repeat here. I would be banned, the site would be closed, and half of the internet would fry in shock.

I was a young guy working in Europe, then Australia, the Asia. We saw a lot of good times together, and a lot of bad ones. It was on my arm as it draped around beautiful bar girls and when it shook aging presidents hands. It was on my arm when I got married, and I it told me 2am the night my wife threw me out, Lots of memories.

By the late 90s it was looking rough. I didn't look after it, back then it was just a watch to me. I had once managed to rip the entire bezel off - I think when pulling a guy out of a car. I had it serviced twice and it was costing more than I had paid for it.

In 1999 I was sorting out a very messy divorce. Those bar girls can lead you down dark alleys. I was cashed up (again) and alone. I flew up to HK and bought an Explorer 2 Polar. A Millennium and divorce marker. For a few years the GMT sat in a drawer, and finally I sold it after 24 years of ownership. Why? I wasn't using it, it had an old fashioned dial, the bezel was faded and scratch again, and it needed another service, so I sold it. As I waked away I regretted doing so.

The PE2 has replaced it over the last 17 years and we have had some adventures together, but nothing like that GMT M.

I will never be that young man again.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

If they notice they don't say anything for whatever their reasons . . .


----------



## Bardaguhl (Jan 26, 2017)

My Longines Hydroconquest gets glances and my Seiko SLQ009 gets the compliments. Nobody checks out my Hamilton Khaki Field but myself lol.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I wore my GShock one day and my client said: I thought you were into watches. Why are you wearing that?


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I wore my GShock one day and my client said: I thought you were into watches. Why are you wearing that?


Ouch. But maybe he had a point? Sorry, GShock hater. I guess I don't get it.

I certainly notice when people have one on, if that counts in topic. It doesn't mean it's a positive reaction.

But I guess that was your point ;-)


----------



## sgtsla (Aug 10, 2017)

Only ones that notice my watches are fellow watch geeks at work (there are around 10 or so and I am responsible for about half, lol). I do comment on others watches in the wild. I have stuck up many conversation with stranger just because I comment on their watch. I actually became friends with a few.

Ken


----------



## firas80 (Jun 25, 2017)

No... nothing... my hulk and moonwatch get no comments whatsoever... the reverso does when it is flipped... but my fossil o-ring by starck gets the most

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

Most of the time no, once in a while a watch geek ask some questions about what I'm wearing. On the other hand - I do it every time ( when it's apropiate).


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

None. Except when they make fun of my Suunto Core because apparently the time can be seen from the satellite with its massive display.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Sometimes,though that's not my main purpose of wearing watch

The noticeable ones are:

Was in a hurry to get to Hermes boutique in Rue St Honore to pick up my item that's being serviced,so when I get there,waiting for my item,I looked at my watch to check the time as it was around 10 minutes before closing time...then the other CS asked me about my watch (wore pam 368) and he asked me why he'd never seen one on the pam boutique across the street (this happened earlier this year and the watch was an LE in 2011) the CS was wearing a round digital like Garmin with a suit!!!

Went for a mass in Hanoi cathedral at 5.45am in the morning....then my JLC NSA went ringing at around 5.59/6am...the night before I was washing the watch and must've turned the alarm crown a bit too much lol,got noticed by the crowd as I was frantically unlocking the crown to turn the alarm off 

Once I went to a noodle restaurant for takeaway and the lady behind the counter (possibly the owner's relative) ask me "is that a Panerai" and I said yes and offer her if she wants to take a closer look...she just said nice and very easy to tell the time with....we had a small chat about watch for a bit as she asked my why there's an 8 days writing on it....I think she had a classic Rolex OP or 34mm air king precision on her wrist,she said she got it as a gift from her parents (I commented that it's a classic and I also like the simplicity)

Once I had a customer who happens to be a Paneristi came and we spend hours talking watches lol (not just Panerai,but also another brands)

Several times I had my customer commenting about my Panerai or simply looking at it but nothing that memorable


----------



## Zakalwe (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm a GP and have been for 8 years. My job involves sitting 1m away from 40 separate people every day. As it happens the way my consulting room is set up my left (watch) wrist is nearer the patient. Obviously the job involves a lot of close personal contact. 

In all of that time I estimate I've had 40000 patient contacts and my watch has been commented on a grand total of one time. And that was the Seamaster PO with the ridiculous day-glo orange bezel and as it happened the patient who noticed was wearing exactly the same watch. 

If more people ever noticed they didn't care to mention it. Regular people just aren't bothered.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Friends who are into watches will notice every time. Everyone else, never...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Just once. Most people are not into watches.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Rosco53 said:


> There is a much longer history to that GMT. I bought it new in 1980, straight back all cashed up from Dubai where everyone wore a GMT or a Submariner. It was on my arm through adventure after adventure - some of which I could not repeat here. I would be banned, the site would be closed, and half of the internet would fry in shock.
> 
> I was a young guy working in Europe, then Australia, the Asia. We saw a lot of good times together, and a lot of bad ones. It was on my arm as it draped around beautiful bar girls and when it shook aging presidents hands. It was on my arm when I got married, and I it told me 2am the night my wife threw me out, Lots of memories.
> 
> ...


Something tells me I couldn't keep-up with you for much more than a few days. Ahh...but what a memorable few days they would be!


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

4 times in 8 or so months. Only one came to discussing details, though. 

Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Only when I'm in a high end watch boutique. Last time it happened the sales person, Noticed my Seiko sbdx014 rose gold tuna (Hard to miss that 52mm watch) and knew exactly what it was. He wanted to get one as well. Then of course he tried to sell me on some of the watches there.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Other than sales person in a watch store, my sub has only been commented once by a woman in a brothel, she said, "that's a rolex!" I asked her, "how did you know" she just knows I guess and it's a sub not a more commonly known rolex like a datejust. Oops I might have admitted something here


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Hardly, nobody cares, myself included.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Sometimes, oftentimes even, the less expensive watches have more gold, or size, or some other kind of "presence" that gets them noticed. Your Invicta/Rolex story made me smile.



morewatchesthanmoney said:


> Ha, my Invictas, for pity's sakes, quite often, surprisingly.
> 
> When it was my only brand, long ago, sometimes it would be other Invicta owners who noticed and we'd talk about how much we love the brand. Most times it was a clerk at a sales counter. I remember one sales person actually asked if she could hold the watch (a Sub Aqua -- yes, the brand can lead to WIS-dom, haha) which was a bit different. As she checked it out, I assured her that, no, it was NOT solid gold, lol. She still thought it was a great watch and I still do enjoy wearing them depending on the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

My JLC has been complemented a couple of times...just one time people noticed a new watch...not high end at all...

in my case, Bening a WIS i saw once a gentleman on the train sitting next to me wearing a Patek and i did not dare to say anything either...


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Great point. Simple politeness is something the reason we don't say anything at all.



Luisli said:


> My JLC has been complemented a couple of times...just one time people noticed a new watch...not high end at all...
> 
> in my case, Bening a WIS i saw once a gentleman on the train sitting next to me wearing a Patek and i did not dare to say anything either...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes this one has been noticed lots of times


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> I would think it considerably less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. It's much less. Like 1/33 of 1%


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Zelig said:


> Great point. Simple politeness is something the reason we don't say anything at all.


I agree. Discreetness is a common value amongst many of us.

People may notice but keep it unknown.


----------



## coogan (May 19, 2011)

Maybe a few times in the past couple of years. I'm not counting being at a boutique or at a watch show and someone noticing, that is a given. But last December I was at the Watchbuys show in NYC and I wore my Hanhart Primus Pilot (Watchbuys is an AD for Hanhart) and no one noticed.....LOL


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Zelig said:


> Perhaps it's telling that the predominant answer to this question is "No". Why? If we're wearing nice watches to impress others, we're all failing miserably.


I think we wear our watches for our own pleasure (history behind, mechanics...) not to impress others. (Sorry for you if this is the case).

The thing is that we are a minority (yes we are) are remain discreet about it. When I've said I've spent 2k on a watch people usually lloook at you on a weird way...so we keep a low profile. As I said, others see it but do not mention it.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Salesmen (especially watch/jewelry and car) always check out and often comment on what watch I'm wearing. 
Gold diggers (salesladies of a different commodity) in Las Vegas always check out what watch I'm wearing and make comments.
My business partner who's a watch guy always checks out what I'm wearing.
Rarely do "normal people" even notice I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

I have determined this (after wearing watches for 35 years and never a day or night goes by without one on my wrist)... 

I own about 75 watches and a few of them can and do get "noticed" but they are clown type watches. I like them but they look ridiculous (Meaning very different than traditional). So people gasp when they see them. The comments are not: "wow, lovely timepiece". They are more along the lines of: "is that a watch" Or "that is different". 

So when I wear something fantastic that a true watch enthusiast would like… No one comments on it.. no one at all ever! 

So then that leads me to this important question. Why do I wear a watch? 
Is it to get noticed? 
Is it to impress others? 
Is it to get comments? 
Is it to make others feel inferior about their lack of watch savvy-ness like me? 
Or is it as basic as... because I like them. I enjoy looking down at my wrist 100 times a day and having a smile at my selection and the reasons why. 

Perhaps it's many reasons but certainly the last is the primary reason.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Zelig said:


> Perhaps it's telling that the predominant answer to this question is "No". Why? If we're wearing nice watches to impress others, we're all failing miserably.


I think we wear our watches for our own pleasure (history behind, mechanics...) not to impress others. (Sorry for you if this is the case).

The thing is that we are a minority (yes we are) are remain discreet about it. When I've said I've spent 2k on a watch people usually lloook at you on a weird way...so we keep a low profile. As I said, others see it but do not mention it.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

For the most part nobody ever notices my watches, or if they do they aren't saying anything. My friends and some co-workers know I'm 'into' watches so they'll usually make a comment or ask to look at it if I'm wearing a new watch or one they haven't seen before.

I've never been approached by a stranger to comment on my watch but wearing my Bvlgari Octo (which is a pretty unusual and flashy piece) I've gotten a few "damn, what watch is that?" reactions when meeting new people and then weird/surprised looks when I tell them and they look it up and see the price. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I get comments infrequently. Recently I saw a guy's eyes light up right before he called out my Big Pilot in line at the reptile show. He was wearing a fake GMTc but seemed to know all about my IWC model.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

I agree with you completely Luisli. I hope I didn't give the impression, I wear them to win the approval of others. I think I'm primarily attracted to watches for the combination of typography and design. I've always loved stamps for the same reason. (I'm a graphic designer by trade). I just found it all to be an interesting contrast between how much attention we pay and how little others do.



Luisli said:


> I think we wear our watches for our own pleasure (history behind, mechanics...) not to impress others. (Sorry for you if this is the case).
> 
> The thing is that we are a minority (yes we are) are remain discreet about it. When I've said I've spent 2k on a watch people usually lloook at you on a weird way...so we keep a low profile. As I said, others see it but do not mention it.


----------



## Psi (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't recall any comments, just the occasional glance from people who know I like my watches. 

Reckon if I wore a diamond encrusted Hublot a la Mayweather I may get more attention, but I am not really a showy person, nor do I like anything too flashy, so reckon comments will be few and far between, which suits me fine.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Watches no straps yes. I can wear a black dial one day and an orange one the next and no one notices but when I change from a bracelet to rubber then someone will comment. Not every time by any means but on the very few occasions that it has drawn comment it always been when I've changed strap/bracelet types.


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes. For example my Breitling at a Crossroads of the West Show and my Grand Seiko at a Ben Bridge were favorably commented upon. Typically if my watch is noticed at all it is not commented upon, but I am sometimes aware of people noticing it.


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

The only random person I've had comment about a watch I was wearing was about the sarb001 I had on that day and they liked the unique crystal. My buddy, who has the Goldeneye seamaster and helped me get into watches, has commented twice on a new or interesting watch I've had on. He's a one watch guy so maybe he doesn't look that often? I wonder what a "one watch only" feels like...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I remember almost 20 years ago, someone sitting behind me commented on my watch. It was an Omega SMP diver, the quartz version. (Well, it was the '90s after all.)

He asked, "Is that an Omega?"

"It is," I told him. He wanted to see, so I held out my wrist.

He stared at the dial for a few seconds and then declared with a sneer, "It's a fake!"

I considered getting into the whole discussion about it being the quartz model and not the automatic, and so the normal distinction about a quartz seconds hand tick meaning it's a fake from China didn't apply, and that I had gotten it a few years before from a London boutique...but instead just said, "Okay."

I do wonder if people notice but don't say anything. As often as we here notice others' watches but often don't approach to say anything, I figure others might notice ours and don't say anything.

I don't wear watches for others to notice. But if they do, I have enough pride to hope they don't assume I'm wearing a fake!


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Only when a stranger stops me and asks for the time. Then it's just the fact that I'm wearing a watch mot the watch itself.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Honestly really not at all. Conversely I had my dress pair of Cole Haan shoes noticed all summer long by several people who wanted to know where and how much? Crazy. $185 got more attention than 3K on the wrist. Honestly almost nobody cares haha. Or they just don't tell you. I saw a large handful of great Rolex watches in airport terminals and on planes this summer. IT WAS AWESOME!! And I didn't say a word to their owners....


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

People compliment my Skagens all the time. I also have a black and yellow striped NATO that people definitely notice, though I'm not sure most people particularly like it


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Zelig said:


> So I have this funny conversation with my wife sometimes after I wear a new (possibly higher end) watch to work. She'll ask me if anyone noticed or said anything. And my answer is pretty much always the same... No, no one noticed. I don't think I wear boring watches, I just don't seem to work with any real watch fans. And to be honest, I don't mind... I'm happy with them and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Any thought or similar experiences?


Totally agree, almost no one notices, and I kind of like it that way.

It has been a conversation starter with one or two people though, which is fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies so far... I love the insightful comments and amusing stories. Makes me want to follow several people who have posted here... How does one do that? I can't seem to find the "follow" feature.

Off-topic, but I just ordered a custom strap for one of my watches. I can't wait till people ignore the hell out of that thing.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Most of the time I am scouting somebody else’s watch, but rarely make a comment or compliment (usually due to odd timing), so I don’t expect somebody else to do the same to me.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

yvrclimber said:


> Ouch. But maybe he had a point? Sorry, GShock hater. I guess I don't get it.
> 
> I certainly notice when people have one on, if that counts in topic. It doesn't mean it's a positive reaction.
> 
> But I guess that was your point ;-)


it merely showed that he didn't understand watches.
I was wearing the fancy square JDM GW50001jf


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

The only time is when my friends notice I'm wearing a different watch (I'm "that watch guy").


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

All of my life, only 2-3. One was on a Tissot Visodate. Another one was on a Rodina Bauhaus. That's as far as I remember right now. None have been on my more prestigious pieces nor the ones that I value/like the most.


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

The only watch I got compliments on was my Ball Nedu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I bought a Costco membership once (used it that one time never went back) and the guy behind the counter tried to sell me something more than the basic membership. I told him that I couldn't really see spending that kind of money to shop there and he commented that since I was wearing an Omega (Speedmaster Reduced) It shouldn't be a problem. That was the one guy who noticed.


----------



## onwatch1969 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sometimes people notice. Usually they will notice in a jewelry store or watch for sure. I have a few family members that are into watches and they always notice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

It has happened several times in the past - and the watch that received the most spontaneous positive comments was my Hublot Classic Fusion. On the other hand it is interesting how I changed my way of looking at people; I start to notice people that wear mechanical watches and do NOT wear smart watches or "fitness-trackers". Doing this, I suppose i'm just an anachronistic watch nerd...


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> I remember almost 20 years ago, someone sitting behind me commented on my watch. It was an Omega SMP diver, the quartz version. (Well, it was the '90s after all.)
> 
> He asked, "Is that an Omega?"
> 
> ...


I wonder what a partially informed person would think if they saw someone wearing a Bulova Precisionist or Acutron II with a UHF quartz movement and a true sweep second hand.
Most of them probably would be thinking about something else entirely, like the weather or a good looking woman.


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Out of all the watches I own, the only watch that someone has noticed/commented on was my beater quartz seiko.









With that said, I kinda like staying under the radar.


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

Zelig said:


> So I have this funny conversation with my wife sometimes after I wear a new (possibly higher end) watch to work. She'll ask me if anyone noticed or said anything. And my answer is pretty much always the same... No, no one noticed. I don't think I wear boring watches, I just don't seem to work with any real watch fans. And to be honest, I don't mind... I'm happy with them and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Any thought or similar experiences?


Colorful straps is the answer. Try orange or pink NATO and everyone will be fascinated by your new rolex.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just too funny!



dr3ws said:


> Other than sales person in a watch store, my sub has only been commented once by a woman in a brothel, she said, "that's a rolex!" I asked her, "how did you know" she just knows I guess and it's a sub not a more commonly known rolex like a datejust. Oops I might have admitted something here


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nobody usually notices my watches. It makes me uncomfortable when they do.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I was at an AD not once but TWICE and at two different ADs in different continents.
I was wearing my Nomos Club. I was looking at the Nomos display and the different watches...and both times a sales person came up to me and started talking about Nomos and their glorious Glashütte heritage...and both times I had to point to the watch on my wrist. 

It's true...no one notices a Nomos.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Oyea,another times my watch(es) were noticed was in a church...

One AP ROO wearing guy commented on my pam 92 which is from 10/11 years back....he was on the waiting list for this particular watch but the local AD didn't get any allocations of 500 pcs made

Another time someone with newer gen pam 111 commented on my older 111...that guy is a budding 'risti so he's curious to see that mine has painted dial as opposed to sandwich like his...on the other occasion the same guy also commented on my pam 23 too


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Every now and then, and it mostly come from fellow watch enthusiast. When I did have a two tone zodiac Chronograph, women notice this watch more.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Will_f said:


> Pretty darn rare. Maybe every couple years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's pretty much my experience too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I got a Casio digi for my stepson. He rarely remembers to put it on anymore.

I put it on yesterday for sh!ts and giggles and no-one noticed. Including him.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

From people that I don't know, three times ever.

A customs agent in Paris complimented my Seiko Monster on a Bond Nato.

I met a gentleman at an eatery in Boston and he complimented my GS, and we found out later that we were both on WUS and he knew who I was by the watch I had on. It was the GS SBGR083, an LE that to this day I wish I never parted with.

At a concert a couple months ago, the same evening I picked it up, a gentleman who was sitting across from me said "nice Vacheron" as we stood for intermission.


----------



## seibo (Sep 27, 2015)

Few, far between, and never gratifying.

My SARG009 has been mistaken for a Panerai (?) and a Rolex (??) with both people visibly unimpressed to learn that it is a Seiko.

I did get a "cool watch, bro" from a burrito assembler in reference to my Speedy Pro once. He clarified that he meant the striped NATO strap.

I've also never found an aficionado in the wild. Gotten a lot of "thanks, it was a graduation gift" or "it was my dad's; not sure what it is."

It's a private pursuit for me though, always has been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

I frequently get asked what I am wearing, from Rolex to Seiko so yes.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

The only watch for which I received compliments from a non-WIS was my cheap little Invicta ProDiver. <sigh>


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

No. But I don't wear ostentatious pieces - though I guess the Original Grain Whiskey Barrel was too large for my wrist, so it came of crazy.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

How are you holding up in Houston rfortson? Hope you're doing okay.



rfortson said:


> Yeah that's pretty much my experience too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 007_Omega (Jun 29, 2017)

With some of the awful, gaudy monstrosities many people my age wear it's no surprise that my watches do not stand out. Well, to be fair they got some attention before I switched to Natos and now almost no one notices. 

Wear an icon and other watch people will notice. Everyday people? No, no one is going to care unless you are wearing a Rolex and even then its got to be specific models of a Rolex. 

I've got a couple of bigger watches coming in and it's going to be a fun experiment to see if people start commenting. I'll probably write up a little forum post/article once I rotate between watches and take note of different reactions in different settings. I think a lot of people here would find it interesting as this topic seems to come up over and over again. 

It's going to be funny as hell, if the Planet Ocean XL comes in and people I see all the time start staring at my wrist and commenting on the watch. OMG is that an Omega? I'll be like yeah it is but you know you've seen me wearing one for weeks and you haven't said a thing. 

You meet a lot of fake watch enthusiasts as well or at least people who think they are but in reality have very little knowledge. The type that can spot a Sub but nothing else. I'll get into watch conversations with people and they'll talk up how they love watches. Many times, their face will lit up and they'll show me their $200-500 fashion watch. I'm not rude and I love talking watches regardless. I'll tell them nice watch and usually hold my tongue, unless its someone I'm close to and can educate them if its appropriate. Never have I shown my watch and told someone what it is after a situation like that, except with one of my buddies who showed me his Tag and gushed about how much he wants a Navitimer and then I showed him my watch. That's rare though.


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

Four times. Twice by the same guy behind the counter at Soco Ice Cream in Northampton, MA, once by a coworker at a meeting (both wearing Skagen, and I'd just noted he was using a fountain pen), and once by a 14 year old boy (friend of my daughter), who noted my Amphibia. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

In many parts of Asia, everyone will notice the watch you wear but no one except a watch nut will ever comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

No one ... maybe 2x and it was more about the NATO strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Zelig said:


> How are you holding up in Houston rfortson? Hope you're doing okay.


Thanks, we're safe and relatively dry for now. Watching rounds 2 and 3 coming up. We've gotten over 20" of rain so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Glad to hear. Hang in there.



rfortson said:


> Thanks, we're safe and relatively dry for now. Watching rounds 2 and 3 coming up. We've gotten over 20" of rain so far.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

Every once in a while. Probably ten or so times in the last two years.

Favorite is a somewhat regular at work. We talk watches on and off. Started when he noticed my two tone Omega Constellation Manhattan. Asked if it was a real Omega, I said yes, he told me how he had lost his father's Speedmaster while sailing (we were talking about sailing at the same time so the stories intersected) and how much he wished he could have it back. I go through a lot of watches, whenever I see him we talk about whatever happens to be on my wrist.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DRK1992 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got a complement when I was talking to the sales woman at Dillard's about not getting my show polishing kit for my Johnston and Murphy wingtips a lady with her husband told me nice watch I was wearing my sector 600. And I had countless complements when I was wearing my diamond invicta working a seasonal job during the holiday season for Christmas 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kshanew (Jul 13, 2017)

Twice that I can remember (excluding the friends that are generally with my while watch shopping). Incidentally, both happened in the same day and they were two different watches. Once in a watch shop and once in a casino


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

i wore this one watch for quite sometime at my working place. it comes with bracelet. 

the moment i changed it to nato strap or leather buckle strap, then my whole colleagues notices the watch. Even my boss despite i have already showed him the watch with a bracelet. 

people perception towards a watch change drastically when u put the right strap.


----------



## m8san (Jun 23, 2017)

Only one other person I work with is a watch enthusiast, which I only discovered after they remarked about one of my watches. 

Not many people do notice though, but that doesn't bother me. I don't own overly recognisable brands - only a couple of cheap quartz, two microbrands and a Panerai (which is only really recognisable to watch enthusiasts). 

Someone did compliment my PAM the other day and they were surprised when I told them that I actually owned 5 watches - they said they didn't own any. 

Most here would buy their nice watches for themselves, not to show off for compliments anyway.


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

A girl a kinda hangout commented once when i wore my seiko snzg15 with od green nato(blasted hardware as well) and said nice combo i like it.
And couple of friends noticed my orange monster but thats it.

Sent from my SM-G900FQ using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

A g-shock aviator with a bright orange band - maybe 3-4 compliments over several years, generally from not WIS people, I suspect more attracted to the colour than anything else.

Seiko Turtle - 4-5 compliments in a few months, generally from WIS nerds.

Best one: Suunto Core with a white silicone strap, set to 24h time. Working a late shift in ED (ER to you Americanists) and my patient says 'Cool watch, what's with all the zeroes?'
Me: 'That's the time.'


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

cageracer said:


> A g-shock aviator with a bright orange band - maybe 3-4 compliments over several years, generally from not WIS people, I suspect more attracted to the colour than anything else.
> 
> Seiko Turtle - 4-5 compliments in a few months, generally from WIS nerds.
> 
> ...


ED refers to a condition called "........ disfunction" to us "americanists" whatever that is. Seems appropriate though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

dman2112 said:


> ED refers to a condition called "........ disfunction" to us "americanists" whatever that is. Seems appropriate though.


Clearly an association your subconscious has made for a reason.

Most people would equate it with 'Emergency Room' or at the very least a popular TV series of the same name.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

That's why I buy em, to get noticed
Guess you could call me a watch show off!
Just wish my wayches were a little less mundane.

If'n I had an Omega SMPc I bet Id get more notices.
But people ask about my Citizen EcoZilla quite often.
Even if I ask em to notice it! Told you I was a showoff

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it's hard to tell whether people notice watches or not just by their asking about one's watch or not, because there are people who notice who don't say anything.

Maybe one way to gauge whether someone in particular might notice watches or not, or whether the general public notice watches or not, is to see if that person or people in general wear watches or not, and what they wear.

If someone/people don't wear a watch, then they are likely not interested in watches, and likely don't notice.

If someone/people wear a watch, then they are more likely to be interested in watches, and more likely to notice.

If someone/people wear expensive watches, then they are likely to be interested in watches, and likely to notice.

*In my experience, someone who wears a different watch regularly asked me about my watch, so someone/people who regularly rotate through different watches are most likely to notice.*

I'm guessing where I am, ~50% of general public wear watches, so ~50% might notice, and ~1-10% wear expensive watches (depending on where I am), so ~1-10% are more likely to notice.


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Twice people have come up to me to ask about my watch and where I got it. Both times for this £35 Quartz! http://www.epicmilitaria.com/luftwaffe-me-109-pilot-vintage-watch.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

elom44 said:


> Twice people have come up to me to ask about my watch and where I got it. Both times for this £35 Quartz! http://www.epicmilitaria.com/luftwaffe-me-109-pilot-vintage-watch.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh and I once had "your watch is weird" (which I took as a compliment) when wearing my Christopher Ward jump hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> If'n I had an Omega SMPc I bet Id get more notices.


I've had two, and if anyone ever noticed, they didn't comment on it. Not once.

The only watch I can recall being noticed was my Orient Mako. Someone asked me if it was a Tag 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm guessing that around 5% of people notice the watch on my hand.
I have one employee who loves watches and I can talk about watches with. And I have two friends who share the same interest in watches as I do.


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

People don't notice my watches unless I wear a garish yellow, red or green resin cased Casio clone. A normal watch goes unnoticed.
However I notice other peoples watches. Just the other day I saw a checkout chick called Zen wearing a really nice gloss black G Shock reverse dispaly. I complemented her on it and asked if it was JDM. She was quite surprised I noticed but seemed pleased. How do you know she said? I just answered that I was a watch person and left it at that


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Only when I use it as a weapon.


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

elom44 said:


> Twice people have come up to me to ask about my watch and where I got it. Both times for this £35 Quartz! http://www.epicmilitaria.com/luftwaffe-me-109-pilot-vintage-watch.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a great time browsing that site, it's pretty awesome. Now I'm really itching to buy Russian trousers and ammo pouches.

There are watches that, while they look okay up close, are really eye-catching to the general populace from afar.

I remember that I used to feel like a celebrity when I wore a Vostok Radio Room. That watch got compliments every week.


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Only once, I was at a golf outing and a guy wearing an Omega PO noticed my Bernhardt and asked about it. Other than that, never. Frankly I notice watches much more now but I would rarely bring it up with somebody. I have asked and got mixed feedback; it just feels weird asking a person about their watch. I find most people don't buy them as a "hobby" but more as a statement piece, especially if its expensive...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've complimented people. I saw someone at work once with a Frederique Constant Moonphase, thought that was unique. I also saw someone with a Hydroconquest and a Glashutte . Other than that, a few Rolexes and Apple watches. Don't really remember complimenting anyone else off the top of my head.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Even though I started this silly thread, I'm only now remembering a couple of recent interactions with the same friend asking about my watch. I was wearing my Bremont U2 blue on two different occasions and he twice complimented me on it. The interactions were basically identical. Each time he said "Hey, that's a cool watch. Is it a Breitling?" My answer both times... "Hey Thanks! No, it's an English brand called Bremont. They've only been around for about..." And that was that.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

No, and in almost every instance where I comment on someone's else's watch, it's awkward and embarrassing. These are the very few exchanges I've had ...

Me to a colleague:
"Nice Rolex! Is that a Submariner."
"Oh please, this is a fake. Anyone who would buy the real thing is a moron."

Me at lunch with a vendor:
"Nice Rolex!"
"I hate it. My ex-wife forced me to sell my Hublot in our divorce." (Proceeds to show picture of most hideous diamond-crusted Hublot in history.)

Me to a consultant:
"Nice watch. Is that a Luminox?"
"What's Luminox? Dude, this is a Harley Davidson, $25, I can send you the link."

Me to older female exec: 
"Nice watch! I love Cartiers."
"It runs horribly... never the right time, and sometimes it doesn't work at all. Battery died or something. But it looks okay."
"You know that's an automatic watch. You just need to keep it wound."
"No, it's just broken. I don't even use it. I just like the way it looks."

Female colleague to me: "I love your watch band!" (It's a multi colored NATO on a Vostok automatic.)
"Thanks!"
"But you should get a new watch. I just got the same one for my boyfriend and he LOVES it." Shoves a Daniel Wellington in my face.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I heard this from someone who wears FPJ CB daily:

Once he was in a meeting with a client,the client commented about his watch and said that his watch is crappy and he should upgrade it to a Rolex (he got NOS Rolex 16750 but he hesitates to wear it)

I offer him my Rolex 16570 to upgrade his CB but too bad he refused


----------



## cirotti (Dec 28, 2009)

Apparently people around me don't care about watches...hence no compliments at all!!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

There is a difference between "noticing" and "commenting" on a watch. If I go with noticing I would say a fair bit but not a lot. Commenting, rarely.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Nobody comments on whatever watch wearing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas12 (Aug 24, 2017)

I currently only own a Breitling Superocean Heritage 42mm (shopping around for me next couple watches to actually start a "collection") and I've gotten several notices/comments/compliments/questions about it over the last 2 years I've had it. On the mesh bracelet. 

It's not too often, but definitely nice when it happens.


----------



## CoffeesForClosers (Aug 26, 2017)

Some do, but usually only those who know I have an interest in watches. So really, it's the same people commenting on watches they haven't seen me wear yet.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

mjackson said:


> So then that leads me to this important question. Why do I wear a watch?
> Is it to get noticed?
> Is it to impress others?
> Is it to get comments?
> ...


I wear a watch to tell the time--mainly!


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

On a serious note--I don't know how many notice my watch, but I get very few comments. I will disregard the inevitable comments from the salespeople at ADs and Boutiques--they darn well better say something about what I am wearing. They would be poor sales people if they didn't. 

I have gotten one comment about my Skyfall AT from another WIS at work, and a comment about my blue Pelagos from a coworker who told me, "Invicta is my favorite brand."

Cheers!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't, unless customer was wearing something out of the ordinary, like 'The Freak'.


spidaman said:


> On a serious note--I don't know how many notice my watch, but I get very few comments. I will disregard the inevitable comments from the salespeople at ADs and Boutiques--they darn well better say something about what I am wearing. They would be poor sales people if they didn't.
> 
> I have gotten one comment about my Skyfall AT from another WIS at work, and a comment about my blue Pelagos from a coworker who told me, "Invicta is my favorite brand."
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Kansha (Jun 13, 2010)

I have Rolex, Zenith, Omega. Others.

I get comments on my giant yellow G-Shock.

I suppose an all-yellow 55mm plastic watch on a 6'5" panda might be a tad noticeable


----------



## NYCJW (May 17, 2017)

Swatch Bunnysutra - Plenty of comments from friends, co-workers and some of my bosses. Hit or miss on dates (some ladies love it and cant stop playing with it). One or two called it childish and immature.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

I think a lot of people in retail and hospitality notice watches, if only to get some sort of rough gauge on your likely expectations, and the kinds of product or service recommendations you might be receptive to. I don't think they're all that likely to comment on your watch, though.

...Mike


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Zelig:
This is waaay off topic, but did you see the study that expounded, Brits who own Analogs, 1 of 6 cannot read the time using them.
And that Brits who do own Analogs, the same stats apply because they want people to think they can tell time using an Analog!!!
How crazy is this?

I can't tell the time using an Analog but wear one anyway to make people think I can tell time using one? Guess that makes sense.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

If i am wearing a chronograph and the conversation accidentally comes up i like to time how long it takes before their eyes glaze over.


----------



## l66666 (Feb 5, 2017)

Actually I don't remember anyone commenting my watch. I've seen many people looking at them, though.
On the other hand I stare at everyone's wrist, they must think I'm sort of weird, (or a criminal, ;-)) when I spot something interesting.
And when the wrist is someone's I know I just grab it saying entusiastically: "Hey, what about this!!!"; they always love it even if they're not actually watch nerds!


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)

In three years I only recall 1 (one) comment about a watch I was wearing. And it wasn't even good or bad, it was merely "What watch is that?" (it was an Omega DSOTM).
I still remember I replied "It's a Speedmaster" and he nodded in an unimpressed/uninterested way, and the talk then went back to the previous subject. I think I could have said pretty much anything instead of "Speedmaster", with the exact same reaction.


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)

NYCJW said:


> Swatch Bunnysutra - Plenty of comments from friends, co-workers and some of my bosses. Hit or miss on dates (some ladies love it and cant stop playing with it). One or two called it childish and immature.


Had to google that. Hilarious


----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)

Four times in eight years:
1. A timeshare salesman trying to flatter during a very heavy pitch in Tenerife (Chronoswiss);
2. A nightfighter pitching not quite so heavily on a quiet night in a Dubai hotel bar (WWW Pilot);
3. A (ahem) very nice waiter at an awfully pretentious Italian eatery in Las Vegas (WWW Pilot), and;
4. A nice old boy awaiting his holiday flight with his children and grandchildren at Athens airport last week (another Chronoswiss). 

The last one as was the only one to show a genuine interest, the others merely using it as a tool achieve their own ends.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

The only one I've ever had receive any real notice is my Speedmaster.

One person initially noticed the heavily domed hesalite Crystal and then said "nice watch" (I think realizing it was an omega).

The other person was at a shop and he noticed from like 15 feet away and was very impressed and kept repeating what a nice watch it was - pretty sure he could have been a WIS.

The last / most recent person to notice was at a bar, and he got excited I had a watch on until they looked closer and said "oh it's a mechanical" and lost all interest (they were wearing an Apple Watch).










Edit: actually I just remembered that my Squale has received a few compliments, but then it's very bright and eye catching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

The most important thing is that my partner does not notice my watches either.
Here Hun..you can have my square GShock..it's okay I'll just get another one. (Gives her the DW5600 and buys a GW5000) see it's the same watch.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Doesn't happen too often, if at all. I've noticed people peaking, but they rarely say anything. I do the same, take a peak, figure out what it is, and sometimes I'll make a comment. 

If I'm at a jewelry/watch store they almost always make a comment. But I won't count that lol.

My closest co-worker notices but she knows I'm into watches. I've helped her find watches for her husband and introduced her to some online sellers.

My barber for many years asked if I had a Rolex on when I wore an SKX, I didn't know if he was talking to me so after a few seconds I was like, "who me?" I laughed and I was like oh no lol. We both had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

In my experience, no. When people do notice watches, they tend to be large and colorful and/or fashion watches rather than the types most popular with WIS/WUS. For some examples, my watch that got the most comments, far and away, was my VSA Dive Master Mecha in orange. I presume because it's large - the largest watch I've owned - and bright orange. It got multiple comments at work and from friends and family. Once, when I was at a work gathering, people commented positively on a coworkers watches. He strictly wears over-sized quartz fashion watches. At the time, I was wearing a vintage Tudor Sub on its original Oyster bracelet, and of course no one noticed. (FWIW, this was an investment firm in San Francisco, and a couple people in our group wore Rolexes daily). 

There is of course one exception to the above: fellow WIS! There were a few at my last job and one at my current job. We notice each other's watches immediately. Including and especially my vintage Tudor, which has never gotten a single comment from a non-WIS. Not one! 

Since I have transitioned to smaller, more traditional looking watches, I've gotten zero comments from non-WIS. This isn't a bad thing, IMHO. I'm an introverted curmudgeon and borderline misanthrope, so I care little for other's opinions.


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

No really. Occasionally I'll get a comment.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I think as others have stated, the flashier or more unique the watch the more likely it is to be noticed. I've found people will comment on my watches with mesh bracelets or uniquely colored natos. 

Being on the other side of the equation, if I know the watch someone is wearing and I like it, I will compliment them on it. One time while at a wedding reception I went up to the bar to grab a drink before dinner. I noticed the bartenders watch and said "nice Steinhart" to him. This must have blown his mind (I can just imagine someone saying something to me like nice Armida, is that an A2?). He said I was the first person to know it was a Steinhart. Of course they start ushering people to their tables at this point so our conversation ended there. But it was still cool to randomly connect with another WIS.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

I hadn't heard about this, but it doesn't ring as impossible. At least one of my own adult kids (and I love her dearly) struggle to tell time on an analog watch. :0



arogle1stus said:


> Zelig:
> This is waaay off topic, but did you see the study that expounded, Brits who own Analogs, 1 of 6 cannot read the time using them.
> And that Brits who do own Analogs, the same stats apply because they want people to think they can tell time using an Analog!!!
> How crazy is this?
> ...


----------



## WatchOgraphy (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, and after i give them a 2 hour history lesson about the watch they not only never ask me again.... They always run away when they see me ?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Nope. Mine do not get noticed.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Almost never but oddly 3 times in a week because it was a skeleton watch and I take pulse of patients and the stare at it like me.


Only once also found a Co worker liking watches. He had a good collection of mostly fashion quartz.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Almost never. Except for little kids. All my little nieces, nephews, and other little kids seem amazed by them. And I rarely say anything to anyone else unless I see a mechanically sweeping second hand.


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

I cannot tell if someone notices my watches. I have gotten good comments on a Tisell Type B, and an Oakley TimeBomb. Not on the Stowa, Armida or Tissot Autochrono. I do talk to people whose wrist I oogle. Once a Hublot (not diamonds), a couple of Omegas, a PAM homage and a Graham. 

What people do notice is, when in a social setting, I try to take a quick photo for a WRUW. They notice and comment on that! And I look like an idiot. But Savant. 

JorgeT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

yinzburgher said:


> Almost never. Except for little kids. All my little nieces, nephews, and other little kids seem amazed by them.


That's who you want to notice your watches. Get 'em while they're young!


----------



## tommy2sweet (Dec 15, 2016)

Once, in church, a parishioner sitting in front of us did a double take on my sub-mariner. He never said a word though, but it was obvious he knew what it was. A woman I work with used to work in a jewelry store and notices when I wear a different vintage watch from my collection, and we discuss the province of the watch, as much as I know about it. She has a few nice, mostly fashion, watches. I have gotten my son into watches and he has had a thumbs up for his Frederique Constant watch. He is in finance so someone should recognize a class watch in that profession.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's happened a few times yes but more often than not, not really...


----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, and more often than I expected.


----------



## KhalidMay (Apr 15, 2017)

Never! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

Only when they visit my house and see my watchbox: "You have more than one watch? and you have a BOX for them!?"


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

Very rarely. I actually saw my first Speedmaster in the wild yesterday and once the owner noticed me checking it out, I got a weird and kind of dirty look. Clearly he was also not used to getting compliments on his time piece.


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

People that know me would always check out my wrist to see if I have a new watch on, otherwise, my Orient retrograde and Omega SMP Chrono have surprisingly got more comments than my favorite watches that include my JLC Hometime, Sothis Quantieme Spirit Of Moon, and my Rolex Day Date.


----------



## moorery2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't think people notice my watches and if they do they don't say anything or point them out. Not really big into flashing my them.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Over the many years, not many have said something to me about my watch. But every time they do, it turns in to a short discussion on watches. I do comment on other watch wearing persons. Then, they look at mine and say something nice, or ask If I dive! When I see a friend or classmates at a reunion, people I thought never noticed, my watches, will say something like, glad to see you still wearing a nice watch! I wore a Rolex Sub all throughout college! Vance.


----------



## sokol3333 (Jan 1, 2016)

Not often, and depends on what I'm wearing. My older Soviet ones usually get an occaisional notice, but if it's something in a more traditional style (even if the watch itself is rare or unusual) I rarely if ever get comments.


----------



## andnad (Jul 18, 2017)

Only twice and both have been fellow watch enthusiasts. First one was at a dinner where a friend of a friend was excited to see my SKX... He was wearing a speedy reduced and we hit it off. 
Second was a friend of mine who I didn't know was a watch guy until I got in to them myself. I was wearing a Bambino and he said "nice watch... for the money" He's snarky sometimes lol


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Zelig said:


> So I have this funny conversation with my wife sometimes after I wear a new (possibly higher end) watch to work. She'll ask me if anyone noticed or said anything. And my answer is pretty much always the same... No, no one noticed. I don't think I wear boring watches, I just don't seem to work with any real watch fans. And to be honest, I don't mind... I'm happy with them and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Any thought or similar experiences?


 Being a watch guy ill notice if someone notices mine although not often. The last person that actually commented in a while was a watch guy as well.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

I worked in a Federal prison for a short time. One of the inmates noticed my Tissot T-Touch Titanium. He knew exactly the model from just a glance. Made me wonder how he acquired the knowledge.


----------



## john h falkner (Aug 4, 2017)

Does it matter that no one else clocks your 'clock'? No, not really but... you do...


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

My Seiko Orange Monster gets a comment almost every time I wear it. My Grand Seiko Snowflake got its first comment after over a year of use a couple of weeks ago, turns out he is a WUS member. The Datejust gets quite a few, mostly from various sales people and waitresses.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Every once in awhile. 
I got a '' nice Panerai'' from a vendor in the mall, in a mall that has 5-6 luxury watch stores in it. 
Most of my employees notice my watch as well_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

sgtlmj said:


> I worked in a Federal prison for a short time. One of the inmates noticed my Tissot T-Touch Titanium. He knew exactly the model from just a glance. Made me wonder how he acquired the knowledge.


we're not all bad people just poor choices @ times.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

My bright orange faced DOXA does get noticed quite frequently. Also MY Seiko SBDX014 black and gold Tuna id hard to miss. SO YES


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

I would say - NO - people rarely notice or comment on my watches. In fact, most people at my company don't even wear watches! But, I will continue to wear a different watch each day because it makes me happy.


----------



## Manxpot (Aug 21, 2017)

Somebody commented on my INOX diver the other day but that was the first time in years. That said it is the first watch worth more that £50 I have owned in years. 

I always notice other peoples watches though and often compliment the wearer. I'm liking all those retro Casios the kids (anybody 25 years younger or more than me) seem to be wearing these days.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

It's why I never buy for "them"...I buy for me.


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

StephenCanale said:


> I've had positive comments ranging from a cashier at a Taco Bell 30 years ago (back when I was young enough I didn't have to watch my diet) to customers when I was a bartender and up to and including a customs official who complimented my watch.... and that was _after _clearing my family and handing our papers back.
> 
> For every one who comments, I can easily observe many others who clearly notice.
> 
> ...


Dr. Watson(me)- "Brilliant Holmes(StephenCanale), just brilliant deductive reasoning!

Holmes(StevenCanale)- "Elementary my dear Watson, absolutely elementary!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crashd (May 12, 2017)

But the baristas are young and female. And you're talking about outer space smh 
Heck, I'm interrupting a surfing run at the moment. I'm looking for that particular G-Shock combination Watch/Satellite Dish. 
Then I'll get my multiple cups of coffee a day from different coffee shops, taking notes on which ones have young, female baristas
because those are the ones I'll go back to and actually buy a coffee at.
This might just be the perfect young chick pick-up masterpiece!

And if that doesn't work for you then let me suggest South America. Those young ladies do, not, care, how old you are 
G-Shock, who would have thought it...


----------



## crashd (May 12, 2017)

Zelig said:


> That's awesome... but you can also see that watch from outer space.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the baristas are young and female. And you're talking about outer space smh 
Heck, I'm interrupting a surfing run at the moment. I'm looking for that particular G-Shock combination Watch/Satellite Dish. 
Then I'll get my multiple cups of coffee a day from different coffee shops, taking notes on which ones have young, female baristas
because those are the ones I'll go back to and actually buy a coffee at.
This might just be the perfect, young woman, pick-up masterpiece!

And if that doesn't work for you then let me suggest South America. Those young ladies do, not, care, how old you are 
G-Shock, who would have thought it...


----------



## Bundgaard (Feb 12, 2011)

A really interesting question, and I like all your replies. Very interesting. 
So do people notice your very nice watch? The answer is: No, no....and no
Let me come out of the closet like at an AA meeting and be bashful when I say: It would be nice if someone - just in a rare while - would notice the carefully selected watch we are wearing. Not necessarily every 6 months, but maybe once a year would be nice. I know I shouldn't be feeling like that. I should be manly and just enjoy my watch for myself and not "need" any gratification from others. And that is actually how I feel...most of the time, anyway, but not all the time.
For all the time and dedication (and money) you and I put into watches it is enormously lonely out there where no-one notices your watch. And if they do it is once in every 10 years.
But let me tell you something. The problem is not that people rarely notice your watch. That is not the problem. The real let-down is that IF someone finally notice your watch and ask to see it then THIS happens: 
"Hey, nice watch you've got there. Can I see?". A bit stunned and surprised you show them, and they take a look. I've timed this to last be between 1 second and 1.1 second, and then they go: "nice". And that's it! I mean "that's it". 1 second and "nice". I've tried to time it with my chronograph, but first I have to unscrew the pushers on my Tudor chronograph and it cannot time anything to 1 second. It's all over before I even think about touching the start pusher on the chronograph. 
The next let-down is that when they see your watch there is no subletities about patina, the right crown or movement inside. Not even a word about the carefully selected strap you have spent hours finding. It all amounts to a glance that last 1 second and then they move on. Totally not in proportion to the time and attention to details you have put into buying it. 
My only conclusion is: All you WUS or WIS members of these sites are imaginary. I know it probably comes as a surprise to you, but you don't exist. You are all computer codes made at Google - bought and paid by Swiss watch manufacturers - to make everyone "think" that there are real watch afficionados "out there, somewhere". You are just computer codes. I haven't met any of you in real life, so you don't exist. Ah well, two or three I have actually met, but that's about all there is. So that means "you" and me and one other guy. The rest must be computer codes. Ok, I'm kidding, but it feels like that.
 I, on the other hand, notice peoples watches. Most are so uninspiring that I don't mention them, but roughly every month there's a watch that I comment. And I ask questions about the watch, the history, the strap choice. And people like it. I can see that they grow from the attention. I don't flash my own watch at that situation, but keep my hand in my pocket, because it is not about me. It is about their watch and their story, not mine. And I find it brightens peoples day just a bit, and that is really nice.
So keep wearing those ticking wonders!


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

I notice other people's watches, but only one person where I work notices my watches. "Damn, how many do you have???" Is how he noticed them. Now I have to feign awe to every invicta he buys. There is an employee here that has a NICE Deep Blue Master 2K LE and I want to say "nice watch, how's you hear about them, I have a Master 1K" But I'd probably get a blank stare or feigned interest and later a restraining order.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Not even my family are aware that I have anything beyond an interest in "fashion" watches. Recently I'm starting to think about telling my eldest daughter the truth about my my watches and which ones go to which daughters when I pass so that they don't end up somewhere where I'd shudder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eamel (Jun 27, 2017)

I see that I am not alone. Almost never.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks! I like your perspective on this. I wonder if wearing a watch you're excited about is like having a secret you can't tell anyone... cause you'll seem like an a-hole. And also... the secret you have... nobody's interested. 



Bundgaard said:


> A really interesting question, and I like all your replies. Very interesting.
> So do people notice your very nice watch? The answer is: No, no....and no
> Let me come out of the closet like at an AA meeting and be bashful when I say: It would be nice if someone - just in a rare while - would notice the carefully selected watch we are wearing. Not necessarily every 6 months, but maybe once a year would be nice. I know I shouldn't be feeling like that. I should be manly and just enjoy my watch for myself and not "need" any gratification from others. And that is actually how I feel...most of the time, anyway, but not all the time.
> For all the time and dedication (and money) you and I put into watches it is enormously lonely out there where no-one notices your watch. And if they do it is once in every 10 years.
> ...


----------



## Kermit262 (Jul 30, 2017)

I was fortunate that just hours after buying my first real luxury watch (to me at least), my wife and I went to dinner and the waiter commented on my nice watch. My wife was in shock that he noticed, and I enjoyed the moment immensely. I've only had it for a week (Seamaster Diver 300M) but it already sounds like I'm way ahead of the game.


----------



## Wayves (Jul 12, 2015)

I was at a wedding last weekend and got a compliment from another guy at my table. Turns out he has been bitten by the watch bug as well. I had an SKX007 on a super oyster II bracelet on. He was wearing a new Bulova Accutron. Ended up chatting for a while.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Miltie (May 3, 2016)

I never remove my watch or wedding ring going through airport security. At the Milwaukee airport last year the security person on the other side of the walk-through scanner asked to see my watch, and after looking at my rose gold Chronoswiss Klassik said "that's the most beautiful watch I've ever seen." Another time, when I went to court to testify against the person who hit me on my bicycle, the defense attorney looked at my shoes (Church's), then my watch (Rolex), and asked if I was the attorney representing the plaintiff. I told him I was the plaintiff. It was kind of funny.


----------



## stach_mi (Jul 18, 2017)

A few people noticed at work and eventually nice watches and shoes became something people like ribbing me about. So I go to Instagram for my watch praise ?


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

I once worked in a retail store and an Italian gentleman who passed by outside with his wife came rushing in to compliment my watch it was a sterile homage of a PAM luminor marina 1950 and he said he has one at home. Made my day, and even after seeing it wasn't a true panerai he still stood there and talked about it with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Absolutely not, only once in a blue moon. If I run into another person who appreciates watches we will usually chat.


----------



## Lrokhvarg (Feb 27, 2017)

I rarely get compliments, but I do notice people glancing at my wrist at times. A Freind of mine who knows I'm into watches does notice if I'm wearing something new that he hasn't seen before. Another Freind who bought a squale after seeing mine only says something when I'm wearing mine and proceeds to do a "wrist pound" 🙄 If I know I'll be seeing him on a certain day, I'll wear something different. I wonder if people look over and see two drunks wearing the same watch (different colors) and I can't help but think about the things that go through their heads. Other than that I've had my boss (I'm an electrician) ask me the time. I glanced at my watch (modded skx007 at the time) and told him the time. His responses was "you don't see people wearing watches anymore, I once wore a watch and it broke a few days later. Never again!"


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I have had a few notices of my watches.
But usually I wear them so I can look at 'em.

The green of the Alpinist, the swirling blue dial on my Pan Europ, and especially the glowing sword hands of my Dynamic.

In fact Today I felt young and sharp with my gold Seiko H557. I do it for me.

Oh yeah- and for my boys who always want to play with, wear, and listen to whatever watch I am wearing.
then, on a shopping day- they get to WEAR one of my watches! OOOhhhh Big thrill for them!

(I am slowly working my getting my Wide to want a few more too Shhhhh>)

IF people notice, I am happy and will talk about it.
If I notice someone else, they are often happy to tell me about it.

It's nice, but not what I wear watches for.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Yes this one has been noticed lots of times


My workmate have a moon to mars passed down from his grandpa. I commented on how unique it looked. His grandpa or himself must have worn it as a beater, as it had scars all over.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

I had a Skagen that has been commented on a few times on how thin it sits on my wrist. 
My F91W received a few nostalgic nods of approval. 
My boss commented on how good my Seamaster 2225.80 looked while he was wearing an Amarni and he had to ask me how much it costed. I promptly switched to wearing my Citizen Ecodrive dress watch as a daily for work. Can't outshine your boss in my field. My Sarb065 receives look and comment from a colleague whenever its on the blue perlon.

I find people tend to notice not the brand but the style of the watch and how you wear it.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i teach yoga, and i time the postures, so all of my watches have rotating bezels, and some watches get 
noticed by some people, but there i am, consulting with the damn thing.... somebody ought to notice.
it's usually artist-types, people who appreciate beauty.


----------



## Sailorguy (Nov 11, 2014)

I work in a professional office where there are very few watch wearers let alone watch "nerds". The majority of my coworkers (mostly younger than me) rely on their cell phones, their PC, or the wall clock to check on the time. I've got to believe us watch enthusiasts make up a very small (less that 3%) portion of the population. Consequently I get no comments on my watches at work but I honestly don't care as I wear them for my own enjoyment.


----------



## gent_stuff (Aug 18, 2017)

Had a few comments over the years, one time for a BR03 that someone mistook for a Panerai, SevenFridays tended to get noticed, and Rolex of course, but the most comments have been for the Monaco Steve McQueen. No surprise there really as it's quite distinctive and recognised. I on the other hand check out what's on everybody's wrist, I never pass comment to strangers but do to people I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

I personally notice and discuss other peoples watches all the time. However, even then it's rarely reciprocated. If I ever get a comment it's either because I'm wearing one of my more exotic watches, or the person knows me and thinks it's funny that I match them to my outfit! It's a delight when it happens, and I wish it happened more often, but I have to collect and wear them for me, being noticed is just a bonus.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

nope because I mostly wear vintage watches and very few people know vintage watches


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

It just occurred to me that I've had a few, maybe half a dozen, comments on my striped, colorful NATO straps. Mostly from the same female exec because she's a Daniel Wellington fan. As I posted earlier, the first time she complimented a strap, she recommended that I buy a DW. As I'm typing this, I'm wondering if people think that my NATOs mean I'm wearing DW, or that I stole the idea from DW? 
I am irrationally bothered by this.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vioviv said:


> It just occurred to me that I've had a few, maybe half a dozen, comments on my striped, colorful NATO straps. Mostly from the same female exec because she's a Daniel Wellington fan. As I posted earlier, the first time she complimented a strap, she recommended that I buy a DW. As I'm typing this, I'm wondering if people think that my NATOs mean I'm wearing DW, or that I stole the idea from DW?
> I am irrationally bothered by this.


hey no sweat, maybe just ask out the female exec???


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Paulo 8135 said:


> hey no sweat, maybe just ask out the female exec???


But if I went out with her, I'd probably have to seriously wear a DW. Wouldn't do that for anyone ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm too busy noticing my own watches to notice if anyone notices mine.


----------



## delraywatch (Aug 26, 2017)

Sometimes people notice my watch, it depends on the setting. Being in the watch industry, everyone at business functions notices the watch. Otherwise, it just depends. A nice restaurant has a higher change than say the beach. Though in Miami, there are A LOT of nice watches on people's wrists. 

-John


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

In the past I've been complimented a few times. Although my current collection is new and largely unworn -- we'll see I suppose. 

I defer to 59yukon01 however: I'm too busy admiring my own.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Paulo 8135 said:


> hey no sweat, maybe just ask out the female exec???


Oh no. Can't do that these days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Once in a convenience store in Anchorage the clerk said my watch was beautiful. Then several years ago a client noticed I had changed from a sub to an all silver Aquaracer at dinner. Since then I don't recall anyone ever mentioning whatever watch I wear, ever..........


----------



## Sachernick (Jul 21, 2017)

Usually, no people don't. And I work in restaurants waiting and bartending where I'm not only interacting with lots of people regularly, but usually in physical positions where my wrist is maybe 2 feet from their face and eye-level. That said, maybe once every few months someone notices. The only time it kinda annoys me is when I notice what a customer is wearing, if it's something really unique, and they don't ask about mine. No solidarity at all. Even instances I'm wearing the same or very similar model ("nice seamaster professional sir, oh it's quartz that's lovely" as I tap the clasp of my 2254 on the table in front of them, completely unnoticed). Maybe it's good for my tip averages that my collection is usually ignored....


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought this digital Tissot back in 08, and wear it maybe once a year, but when I do, I get comments about it....


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Rosco53 said:


> I bought this digital Tissot back in 08, and wear it maybe once a year, but when I do, I get comments about it....
> 
> View attachment 12472413


Nice. And well paired with the Lamy pen.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Rosco53 said:


> I bought this digital Tissot back in 08, and wear it maybe once a year, but when I do, I get comments about it....


Quite a 'noticeable' watch.

I'll bet for every one comment you get there will be another 25 people who silently notice.


----------



## Steve Allen (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's a tip...
Most people don't know anything about watches, so *WE need to educate them*!

It's like beer! (please bear with me...) Most people think 'all beer is the same', but when you get the chance to explain the deference between 'mass-produced' and 'craft beer', the different types of grain, roasting length [light to very dark], the variety of hops [bittering and aromatic], yeast [Larger or Ale/ top or bottom fermenting/warm or cold fermenting] and the endless combinations of these basic ingredients, you 'win people over' to a whole new world they didn't even know existed!

It's the same with watches.
Start by asking *everyone*about what watch *they* are wearing (even if their watch isn't expensive or even nice looking!).
Get *them* to tell you its back story, when did they get it, where, what attracted them to it, what they like about it, etc., etc., etc.
They will (hopefully) then ask you about your watch or you can say something like "I love watches!" and take it from there to explain why, talk about the watch you are wearing, etc.

I promise you will 'win people over' to a whole new world they didn't even know existed! Not everyone, but some. They will never look at watches the same again when they know you are passionate about timepieces.

Another tip (which not everyone will like, but that's OK): buy a whole heap of NATO straps in *lots and lots of different colors* and start changing your straps *regularly* (it's like changing your shoes and tie combos but wearing the same suit). I promise you that people who haven't looked twice at your watch will notice.

Education by passionate enthusiasts [like us] is the key, people. 
*Let's start a movement!* (pardon the pun!)


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

Steve Allen said:


> Here's a tip...
> Most people don't know anything about watches, so *WE need to educate them*!...


Lol. Where I live, it's about impossible to get three words in before everybody else is ignoring you and talking over you about themselves. I can imagine how far I'd get trying to talk about watches!


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Kermit262 said:


> I was fortunate that just hours after buying my first real luxury watch (to me at least), my wife and I went to dinner and the waiter commented on my nice watch. My wife was in shock that he noticed, and I enjoyed the moment immensely. I've only had it for a week (Seamaster Diver 300M) but it already sounds like I'm way ahead of the game.


He may have noticed it looked like the one he saw on a James Bond film somewhere!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uncle Miltie said:


> I never remove my watch or wedding ring going through airport security. At the Milwaukee airport last year the security person on the other side of the walk-through scanner asked to see my watch, and after looking at my rose gold Chronoswiss Klassik said "that's the most beautiful watch I've ever seen." Another time, when I went to court to testify against the person who hit me on my bicycle, the defense attorney looked at my shoes (Church's), then my watch (Rolex), and asked if I was the attorney representing the plaintiff. I told him I was the plaintiff. It was kind of funny.


 hahaha, I like that about the attorney!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sailorguy said:


> I work in a professional office where there are very few watch wearers let alone watch "nerds". The majority of my coworkers (mostly younger than me) rely on their cell phones, their PC, or the wall clock to check on the time. I've got to believe us watch enthusiasts make up a very small (less that 3%) portion of the population. Consequently I get no comments on my watches at work but I honestly don't care as I wear them for my own enjoyment.


True, most young people don't wear watches as we've now come full scale into the digital age. 
However, me and my brother both(ages 23 and 25 respectively) wear a watch for telling time... I'm more of a watch nut than he is, but he still does have a nice G- shock Rangeman that he likes, and wears pretty much every day. 
I'm more into the luxury styles than he is.
Maybe I get my love of watches from both my Grandpas. They both liked watches as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiper (May 16, 2015)

The other side's story:

I noticed that the man sitting on my right had a XXXXXX on his wrist. It was not an ugly watch but it showed that the owner had poor taste and he was not aware of it. Poor guy! I wonder how many times he was rejected by girls, forgotten by clients, and skipped for promotion due to his lack of class. I told myself that I must do something to brighten his day, so I said "Nice watch!"

On the other hand, the man sitting on my left had a YYYYY. The watch was so elegant, so unique, so beautiful! I wanted so much to put it on my wrist to see how it would look. It was such a gorgeous piece that turned me completely green with envy. I told myself that I must restrain myself. I opened a book to read and pretended that I never noticed the watch the whole time.

Sent from my R831L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)

Watch people do. Otherwise, nope. My wife gave me a GMT-Master a few months ago and I got my first "Hey, is that a GMT?" just a few days ago. Of course, that guy was wearing the same watch!


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Ha! Brilliant. 



59yukon01 said:


> I'm too busy noticing my own watches to notice if anyone notices mine.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

One of the faculty members in a different department noticed my VC Overseas when I was sitting by him at a thesis defense, and I noticed the JLC Master Ultra Thin he wore another time, but we didn't say anything to each other about it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

88Keys said:


> Lol. Where I live, it's about impossible to get three words in before everybody else is ignoring you and talking over you about themselves. I can imagine how far I'd get trying to talk about watches!


SoCal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> SoCal?


North Georgia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

88Keys said:


> North Georgia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007_Omega (Jun 29, 2017)

mleok said:


> One of the faculty members in a different department noticed my VC Overseas when I was sitting by him at a thesis defense, and I noticed the JLC Master Ultra Thin he wore another time, but we didn't say anything to each other about it.


You should've introduced yourself. We live in a world where we are all attached to our phones/computers and you have an opportunity to connect with someone who potentially shares the same passion as you. Don't be shy next time


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

007_Omega said:


> You should've introduced yourself. We live in a world where we are all attached to our phones/computers and you have an opportunity to connect with someone who potentially shares the same passion as you. Don't be shy next time


We know each other, and we serve on each other's student's thesis committees, we just haven't acknowledged our mutual passion for high-end watches. But, you're right, I should complement his watch the next time we meet.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

People do notice but most remain silent. The number of people who like watches are more than you think, although they may not be out-and-out WIS. It's just that most people consider it impolite to approach strangers with comments about their watch. Friends and aquaintances have commented but I recall a number of instances with strangers where I've either sneaked a peak or noticed others do the same on my watch.

Most recently a couple of weeks ago at lunch I overheard 2 gents at the next table in their forties and obviously good friends, talking watches. They must have been WIS because they were talking websites to order watches from. I looked over and saw one was wearing an IWC Big Pilot, couldn't see the other clearly, possibly a Breitling Navi by the bracelet. Later from the corner of my eye I saw the IWC guy turn slightly and take a long look at my Explorer (it was semi-incognito on leather) like, "is that what I think it is?" He then went back to his conversation and neither of us spoke.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

I have gotten several compliments on my Doxa. I guess the orange attracts the eye.


----------



## frankhamil (Jul 20, 2012)

I have several high end gens and reps. They seldom get noticed.

However, this 100th Anniversary of Chevrolet Equipe watch always gets attention. The model is called Big Block because it's made to look like an engine block with pistons for the pushers.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Rube Goldberg would smile at that one.


frankhamil said:


> I have several high end gens and reps. They seldom get noticed.
> 
> However, this 100th Anniversary of Chevrolet Equipe watch always gets attention. The model is called Big Block because it's made to look like an engine block with pistons for the pushers.
> View attachment 12480809


----------



## frankhamil (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry about the oversized photo. Can't find out how to edit post.


----------



## Bluebevel (Sep 4, 2017)

Out of my lifetime it was only once or twice


----------



## ibemanson (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd like to think they do but they never say so.


----------



## ironcross27 (May 7, 2008)

Rarely. I don't really mind though because I'm not wearing watches to impress anyone else. That said, I always try to compliment someone with a nice timepiece!


----------



## Poydras12 (Jul 25, 2017)

This one gets noticed and often commented on. My Rolexes and Omegas - never. This is the Gshock I wear to spare the lives of my nicer watches, ironic when you think about it, that it is the watch people notice and comment on.


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

Poydras12 said:


> View attachment 12484583
> This one gets noticed and often commented on. My Rolexes and Omegas - never. This is the Gshock I wear to spare the lives of my nicer watches, ironic when you think about it, that it is the watch people notice and comment on.


Is that a watch or a flight data recorder?


----------



## Poydras12 (Jul 25, 2017)

I admit I do not know how to use half of the things my enormous orange Gshock is supposed to do. If I were stranded in the Yukon or adrift at sea, I would probably figure them out pretty quick though.


----------



## rbiggs (Jul 11, 2017)

Nope. I've only had one or two encounters at the airport when someone knew I had a Rolex on.


----------



## HickWillis (Jun 8, 2017)

Two guys I work with often comment on my watches but only because they know I am into watches. Other people I spend more time with don't notice at all.


----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

Nope. Well, sometimes people say they like my Daniel Wellington when I wear a Nomos, but that doesn't count


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well it just happened to me. I was in a meeting with a guy and he kept looking at my wrist. As we are walking out he said "is that a Seamaster?" To which I said no, it's a Superocean but similar (not sure how much he knew about watches so I figured I'd be polite). He then went on to talk about how he had purchased a Seamaster back in 2001 and...... Anyway it was cool as it's the first time anyone had asked me directly about the model on my wrist.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, twice in one month! Dentist and lawyer (who were wearing Rolex / Omega respectively).


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

If the watch is nice and shiny maybe, otherwise no.
I love watches but I won't spend big money on one because nobody would probably notice? 
I like sub 1000euro watches, that's my personal sweet spot.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Cyclops2016 said:


> If the watch is nice and shiny maybe, otherwise no.
> I love watches but I won't spend big money on one because nobody would probably notice?
> I like sub 1000euro watches, that's my personal sweet spot.


But, don't you notice what you wear? Do you wear your watches to get noticed by others, or for your own enjoyment?


----------



## ortx (Aug 8, 2016)

Fatchance said:


> Watch people do. Otherwise, nope. My wife gave me a GMT-Master a few months ago and I got my first "Hey, is that a GMT?" just a few days ago. Of course, that guy was wearing the same watch!


Ha! happens every time with a new watch, I guess it's because we are expecting it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Folks who are close to me, they do. Because they know well I am a watch nut so they do like to see what do I wear today.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

colgex said:


> All of my life, only 2-3. One was on a Tissot Visodate. Another one was on a Rodina Bauhaus. That's as far as I remember right now. None have been on my more prestigious pieces nor the ones that I value/like the most.


One of the very few times that anyone commented on my watch was when I wore a sterile Rodina Bauhaus. "Is that a Nomos?" "Er, not exactly."

When I'm calling on clients I do try to check out their watches - if they have a good watch, it's an easy way to build rapport, even if they know that you're just doing it to build rapport.


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

This evening, the kid at the checkout counter at Field & Stream asked if I was wearing a Rolex, which led to a nice little chat about the Ginault and the hobby. Maybe the fourth time in my life that someone has commented on the watch I was wearing, but the second time--in a couple months--that someone has noted the Ocean Rover.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I tend not to notice myself very often, but I did have an occasion this weekend when I noticed the guy sitting opposite me at a BBQ track my wrist from putting something in my mouth. Instinctively I moved my wrist straight under the table. Don't know why! 

So then seeing I knew he was interested in watches I glanced his wrist to see a Sub. Then thought I'd comment but it wasn't true love and our eyes never met again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I live in the south of the UK, and no one will ever talk to a stranger!!

If you ever did it would be because you were about to mug them/hit on them or you were just a strange person.

So not a good starting point for going up to someone you don't know and saying "Heh nice watch"

And the answer to your question is almost never.


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I live in the south of the UK, and no one will ever talk to a stranger!!
> 
> If you ever did it would be because you were about to mug them/hit on them or you were just a strange person.
> 
> ...


I emigrated from the south of the UK (Southend-on-Sea) to the south of the U$ seventeen years ago. I know what you mean. It's the opposite here. Everyone will talk at you, but aren't interested in anything you have to say-least of all about watches!


----------



## Patrick0317 (Aug 24, 2016)

Someone noticed and commented on my watch today for the first time ever! 

It was the owner of a wood furniture shop, I was asking him about an oak bookcase when he suddenly said "is that a submariner?" I went blank for a second. He went on, "Rolex submariner?" "Ohh..." I thought quickly for a second to decide whether I should said yes or no... as I was hoping to haggle for a discount 

"Er... yes". I hurriedly added, "my mother bought it for me". I held it up as he peered at it. "Ah, submariner, superlative chronometer" he read from the dial. "Yes," I said, "It's the one without a date. It's the old model, it's been replaced by a new version which is better."

He asked how long I had it, and we had a quick chat about how expensive Rolex are nowadays. He asked how much mine was at the time, so I told him it was only about 3000 nearly 10 years ago. "It's only the entry model, it was the cheapest one there", I added.

He told me that he collects watches, and I asked him about his watch. He took it off and showed me his vintage size (looks about 36mm) Oris big crown pointer date, with an exhibition caseback, on a brown leather strap which complemented it. I complimented him on its nice milled bezel and classic style.

Ah yes, the bookcase...


----------



## Andy_Curtis (Jan 2, 2015)

The day my Christopher Ward C8 arrived, I wore it out that night for a meal with some work colleagues. We travelled from Swindon to Bath to go to a lovely Tapas thai restaurant. 
the train was busy and some very friendly people were stood next to us. We ended up talking and having some Friday night banter, when I checked the time and one of the gentlemen commented "Ah nice watch. very nice". I immediately thanked him and eyed up his wrist, noticing another pilot watch on a similar black leather strap. He was wearing a Stowa. 

Nice to casually bump into other watch nerds.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

The guy I work for has become interested in watches over the past year after hearing me talk about them. We always notice each other's watches and comment on them. Other than him, I very rarely have anyone comment on a watch I'm wearing. No big deal - I still enjoy them! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine do get noticed but primarily by people I work with or people who know I have a sizeable collection and want to check out my current piece.


----------



## Elisio Floren (Jun 21, 2017)

One thing I notice from reading several comments:

Many people here said that other people notice their watches, because they know that person likes watches.

Most people never tell others that they like watches.
Maybe if we could be more vocal about our hobby, more people would notice watches and maybe we could make our industry grow, little by little.

Sounds crazy, but... it ain't.

I started talking about watches with my non-watch friends and many started to follow some brands on instagram; they ask me about some designs.
Some of them that NEVER wore watches, started wearing ;-)


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

People notice my Swatch and Projects. They almost never notice any others. Even Snoopy. It's fine by me. I like the watch, and that's enough to keep me satisfied.


----------



## Yiper (May 16, 2015)

Yesterday while queuing for my sandwich, I noticed a steel Aquanaut with a rubber strap on a young woman's wrist. She was sitting at a table talking to her friends.

The watch was stunningly beautiful and my mind was immediately drawn to it. I was intrigued by how a young woman between late twenties and early thirties may afford a Patek. I wanted to find hints of it being a fake but I only dared to take a couple of quick glances. I was conscious of how it may appear if I stared long and hard at her wrist, because her arms were folded in front of her chest. 

I left the shop without looking at her or the watch again but the image of her watch never left my mind.

Meanwhile, she might be whining to her friends how she wasted a fortune on a watch that nobody cared to take a second look.

Sent from my R831L using Tapatalk


----------



## fengl (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah I have run into this in many social interactions. I feel like for the average person a watch tends to blend in with the person until more close-up social interactions, or at least that is what I have experienced. When you can get more personal interaction with people that's when people really start to notice.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I do find it a little funny that most of us here remark that we notice others' watches but rarely let the other person know. It seems reasonable that others therefore notice ours and don't comment.


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

I made a confession to my girlfriend recently. I was driving to her house, in traffic at lights, and a young blonde pulled up to my right. She had her arm rested out of the window in that classic pose, holding the top of the door. I looked across, and said to myself: "Hmm. Apple Watch, 38mm. Rose gold." Clearly, I have a problem. 

As for people noticing my watches, I commented on a friend's wife's watch last week, and she immediately said that she had been admiring my watch. A couple of days later, I was wearing a different watch, talking to a friend, and he was clearly checking out my watch. I could even see his head moving as I moved my arm in conversation. He didn't say a word though. 

Overall, I think more people than we assume notice them, but very few say anything.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

88Keys said:


> Overall, I think more people than we assume notice them, but very few say anything.


Yes, definitely.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Someone asked me about my watch for the first time today while I was trying a few items at a clothing store. The sales person asked about my watch because she had noticed the domed crystal. I gave her a brief run down and she looked at me and said something like "you're a watch person aren't you?". I ended up with a silly grin and confirmed her suspicion. Was wearing my H2O Bronze.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsnz1986 (Aug 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Young female Baristas comment on this watch: "nice watch!"


Well... it sure is in your face isn't it...
it's not hard to spot from smile away.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Rosco53 said:


> A girl in a Sydney bar: "Nice watch, is it a Rolex?" I told her it was, and she asked what car I drove. I told her I didn't have a car, she shrugged and walked off. (Yachtmaster platinum)


Many years ago, when i was fresh out of B-school and was a full-on party animal on weekends, i was in Pravda in Boston and had a girl ask me who made the sweater i was wearing (which, for the record, has NO logos or external identifying marks), and she actually reached over and checked the label to verify that i was telling the truth. I do remember rolling my eyes at that blatant bit of gold-digging, but apparently it didnt bother me enough to not take the evening to its well-earned conclusion. Happy days.

Other than shoes and a few compliments on the cut of my clothes, that was the only time a stranger has ever commented on anything i've been wearing (watch shop sales assistants aside, but that doesnt count).

As far watches go, I've had a couple of friends notice my Panerai 688, and one noticed my AP, and last week, i was browsing Red Army Watches and checking out Shorokoff watches, and the salesguy there was really into my Lange and asked to borrow it and take a wrist-shot with it.


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

I get a complement on a tie I'm wearing from time to time, but never on a watch.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Bundgaard said:


> Let me come out of the closet like at an AA meeting and be bashful when I say: It would be nice if someone - just in a rare while - would notice the carefully selected watch we are wearing. Not necessarily every 6 months, but maybe once a year would be nice. I know I shouldn't be feeling like that. I should be manly and just enjoy my watch for myself and not "need" any gratification from others. And that is actually how I feel...most of the time, anyway, but not all the time.


Haha, well said. You arent alone. I suspect it holds true for most us. We all buy watches because *we* like them, but that doesnt mean some external appreciation is unwelcome.



Zelig said:


> Thanks! I like your perspective on this. I wonder if wearing a watch you're excited about is like having a secret you can't tell anyone... cause you'll seem like an a-hole. And also... the secret you have... nobody's interested.


And linked to the above... external appreciation because we are excited about our watches, not because we want to impress others with the price tag. I share snippets about all my hobbies except watches with most of my casual friends precisely because of the baggage that comes with luxury purchases. And that's why it is nice to talk watches on a forum like this, where there is (or should be, at any rate) a more open, judgement-free environment for sharing one's passion for watches.


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

Never. I keep mine at low profile and to myself. Not that anyone would know anything beyond the name Rolex anyway. :^)


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

No one has ever noticed my Oris that I wear nearly every weekday. A few people have noticed when I’ve worn a Rolex, but my favorite was the watch guy I met in line getting coffee. Everyone else in the shop probably thought we were nut jobs as we discussed watches and shared pictures of our collections on our phones. Some people just don’t get it.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Almost....ALMOST nobody notices my watch. Except this one time I was at FedEx shipping away a sold Rolex Explorer II Polar 216570 42mm. The sales associate complimented me on the watch I was wearing that the time while handing over a $6000 watch in the box....a Casio G-Shock with the same colors as the New York Mets. It was amazing irony. I wore that Rolex and people couldn't care less. I wear an $80 watch and its gets noticed more.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I sense the theme of this thread just by reading the first page :-d










Same thing here btw


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

I usually get a few compliments on my Navitimer 01.. I have owned a Pelagos, Speedmaster and Submariner no date but those didn't get noticed as much


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Got complimented twice in one day while wearing my Rolex Rxplorer I over the weekend. One was at an outdoor sporting goods store and the other was at the range. Both guys we're wearing a Rolex sub no date.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

I've never been to the UK (okay, once when I was two, boarding a ship for the US) and didn't realize that people were so reluctant to talk to strangers. It's somewhat in my nature... I'll have to remember that when I finally get a chance to visit.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

No idea.

Get this, sometimes, after putting on my watch in the morning, even I don't notice it again until I take it off in the evening.


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

vkalia said:


> Many years ago, when i was fresh out of B-school and was a full-on party animal on weekends, i was in Pravda in Boston and had a girl ask me who made the sweater i was wearing (which, for the record, has NO logos or external identifying marks), and she actually reached over and checked the label to verify that i was telling the truth. .


Long long long ago, I was a dealmaker at the height of the Asian tigers. How I ended up in that role in the region is a long story, but basically a prod from the fickle finger of fate sent me staggering around Asia. I made a lot of money and had a lot of fun. I found myself on good terms with the bar staff in every good bar and nightclub, with the head waiter at every good restaurant, and the location of every sordid sleazy bar in Asia.

Every night someone wanted to go out, or there were clients to entertain, and it was all done at someone elses expense. Money oozed up from the numerous cracks in the pavements, and dribbled copiously down the walls. I recall two financiers telling me one night that whatever deal I came up with they would fund it. They were rumoured to have placed something like 10 billion in loans across Asia. You only had to think of some abstract concept in the hotel lift, mention it in the bar before dinner, and by the time you hit a nightclub that night a plan had been hatched and you were all flying somewhere to try to make a deal. It was a surreal time.

And with the life came the girls. If the bankers, the rainmakers, the dealmakers, the cultural advisors and everyone else on the gravy train were out to make money as fast as possible, they were totally outrun by the girls. Ever bar was full of girls looking for "Mr Right" - or Mr Right-on-the-Night". They had incredible magic vison that allowed then to find the richest guy in the room - or the guy with the biggest disposable income on the night.

I still don't know how they did it, but they could spot a fake jumper, Watch, bag or wallet at 50 paces across a crowded and darkened nightclub. They could tell a well made suit from a cheap off the peg, they could smell a good 21 year old whiskey or a quality cigar from the door as they walked in.

And to be honest, I loved their company.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

I've gone years with nobody really noticing my watches (Rolex, Omega, Zenith etc.) and have rarely had any comments on them.
The only people who noticed and commented were "watch people" or watch salespeople.

I've worn my DOXA Sub300 Professional 50th Anniversary two days now and have already had four strangers comment favorably on it.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

JodyH said:


> I've gone years with nobody really noticing my watches (Rolex, Omega, Zenith etc.) and have rarely had any comments on them.
> The only people who noticed and commented were "watch people" or watch salespeople.
> 
> I've worn my DOXA Sub300 Professional 50th Anniversary two days now and have already had four strangers comment favorably on it.
> ...


Nice! Is it a current model?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

In all my years of watch-wearing (I would not go as far as collecting), there was really just one notice I got, but it certainly made me feel good.
Was at a watch event in New York and while chatting to a watchmaker from A Lange & Sohne, he commented on the El Primero 1969 I was wearing and said that it's a great watch and very comfortable to wear. Damn my smile went to my ears. But that was the only time anyone said anything.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Nice! Is it a current model?


Yes, but I think they're down to the last 20 in the 300 watch series (of the Professional orange dial).
Mine is #254.
I love the bubble sapphire crystal.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Hope not. Discussing watches with strangers is SUCH a drag!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

JodyH said:


> Yes, but I think they're down to the last 20 in the 300 watch series (of the Professional orange dial).
> Mine is #254.
> I love the bubble sapphire crystal.
> 
> View attachment 12529177


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Costra (Jun 3, 2017)

Yea! but always behind the counter


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

Only when people find out you're into watches - then it's "what you wearing today?"
Everyone else just minds their own which is fine by me




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrzrule (Dec 3, 2010)

Only the smart ones!


----------



## wolfpack1995 (Jul 21, 2017)

Men notice my watches, women not so much. I think like women dress for other women, men wear watches for other men,


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Rosco53 said:


> Long long long ago, I was a dealmaker at the height of the Asian tigers. How I ended up in that role in the region is a long story, but basically a prod from the fickle finger of fate sent me staggering around Asia.
> 
> <snip>


Heh, i spent the second half of the nineties and early 00s in Asia as well, and yes, those stories are very familiar. Was also in Jakarta the day the rupiah crashed from 2500/$ to over 10,000/$; rang up a crazy nearly 5-figure hotel bill in Beijing entertaining a couple of engineers from a competitor's firm in order to get some company information out of them... good times, and mostly gone now (although Myanmar in 2013 was a flashback of that era - a friend went with 2 suitcases of cash to give to a lieutenant of Wirathu, to support the good work he does with children, of course).

And now i go to bed by 10, actually eat salads as meals, rarely drink and havent had touched pills or powders for years.

Excuse me, i'll go cry quietly in a corner now.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato (Jun 14, 2017)

Once a dude wearing a Speedy noticed my Speedy. Exchanged the secret Speedmaster owners handshake and went on our ways.


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

Always great when you spot another cool seiko out there



jalfreem said:


> Not very often. When I owned a Tudor Black Bay, and I had been working visitation, I was working the front door and I opened it with my left arm, exposing the watch from under my cuff. The gentleman for whom I opened the door did a double take and told me he thought it was a Sub. That a Sub was his favorite watch. He then said oh well.
> 
> I have noticed a couple of Rolex Datejusts here and there. The coolest watch spot was a Seiko 6105, of which I commented on to the guy and he appreciated the notice. His wife said that she didn't know there were other watch obsessed people out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preciousvapor (Oct 19, 2007)

Most people don't seem to notice my watches unless they enjoy watches themselves. I always make note of interesting watches others are wearing. My interest wanes if they don't have a sweep second hand.


----------



## Abacab (Oct 7, 2017)

Zelig said:


> So I have this funny conversation with my wife sometimes after I wear a new (possibly higher end) watch to work. She'll ask me if anyone noticed or said anything. And my answer is pretty much always the same... No, no one noticed. I don't think I wear boring watches, I just don't seem to work with any real watch fans. And to be honest, I don't mind... I'm happy with them and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Any thought or similar experiences?


Only two times in all my years has anyone noticed my watch. The first time it was a co-worker who said, "Hey, nice watch man!" I din't have the heart to tell him it was a piece of $#it beater. The second time I was wearing my Speedmaster at the grocery store and a guy who worked there asked, "Is that an Omega?" Who knew, at WIS at the meat counter!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Usually while I'm standing at tbe urinal..., "My... that's a BIG watch!"

"Why, Thank you!"


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Just now believe it or not.... a fairly attractive woman around my age (50+) sitting next to me at Starbucks. Her “I like your watch, what is it?” Me “It’s just a Seiko” Her “Very nice, just a Seiko huh?” Me “Yeah” Her “Well, I really like it” Me “Thanks”
Only time EVER anyone has noticed any watch I was wearing.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Only my Tags. Diss them all you want but they make nice looking watches.


----------



## Snowman77 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Pretty much anytime I'm wearing one of my g shocks...someone notices it.*


----------



## lmarino1 (Jun 20, 2017)

People notice the Rolex but they would be hard pressed to name the model. My Pelagos gets the most compliments.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Once in a while, the last person was a female bartender, I had my Blue Seiko diver on, and it caught her eye, she tried it on and loved it...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Once in a while, the last person was a female bartender, I had my Blue Seiko diver on, and it caught her eye, she tried it on and loved it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where I messed up.... I should have had her try it on! Missed signals again!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

My kids notice when I say hey guys look at this one. Response is usually “ok dad, another watch really!!”
My wife notices when I ask what do you think and I usually get “I don’t know, they are starting to all look the same”
I usually then retreat tail between legs but happy I have one of my precious on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

I had a BRM V-6-44 limited edition 

I got the most comments on that.

Way more than my Rolex. 

When asked how much I would say 4 and a half

450

No

Look of shock

Then it matched my look of shock when I sold it for one and a half


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Nope


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

Nope. But they noticed the Pokémon Gotcha I'm wearing on the other hand...i even got comments "nice watch" on that... !!? 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

I often notice people noticing the watch I'm wearing but very seldom commenting on it. Usually, the people who comment on it are the people I would least expect. Except for my dad - he always comments


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Heljestrand said:


> Just now believe it or not.... a fairly attractive woman around my age (50+) sitting next to me at Starbucks. Her "I like your watch, what is it?" Me "It's just a Seiko" Her "Very nice, just a Seiko huh?" Me "Yeah" Her "Well, I really like it" Me "Thanks"
> Only time EVER anyone has noticed any watch I was wearing.


Dude.... she was hitting on you!! No one but a WIS would ever compliment someone on a freakin' Seiko


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

I think most people don't notice watches. Depending on which watch it is, I'll usually not even say anything if I notice someone's watch unless it's interesting enough that they probably picked it out themselves and are likely collectors. I think I had too many encounters when I was younger where I tried to engage with someone wearing a Sub or something and then got shrugged off (e.g. "I like that submariner" "no, this is a Rolex") 

I now travel a lot for work and I was originally surprised with the number of Rolex/Omegas I saw in airports, specifically. I'll notice, but I don't say anything anymore.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Just now believe it or not.... a fairly attractive woman around my age (50+) sitting next to me at Starbucks. Her "I like your watch, what is it?" Me "It's just a Seiko" Her "Very nice, just a Seiko huh?" Me "Yeah" Her "Well, I really like it" Me "Thanks"
> Only time EVER anyone has noticed any watch I was wearing.





Toothbras said:


> Dude.... she was hitting on you!! No one but a WIS would ever compliment someone on a freakin' Seiko


***** wept


----------



## KINGPIN (Jul 14, 2008)

I have found that people who are into watches will comment on what I am wearing more than those that are not that into them.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Dapuma said:


> I had a BRM V-6-44 limited edition
> 
> I got the most comments on that.
> 
> ...


Seems like a big loss on a watch surely it should of got more?


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very few WIS out there and even fewer who will comment. I have owned an omega seamaster 2264 for 12 years, it was my only watch for a lot of that time. In the wild its only been commented on about 4 times. I’ve a speedy and it seldom gets noticed. My Orange monster and citizen NITEHAWK get noticed a lot though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakalwe (Jun 27, 2017)

To reverse it up...

In the past few months I've started a brief conversation about the watches I happened to notice on the wrists of three separate patients who came to see me. Each time I basically said...

"hey, nice Milgauss"
"hey, nice watch, is that a Datejust?" [knowing it was a D.J.]
"I like your Explorer" [pointing to wrist]

The Milgauss guy replied "nah, it's a Rolex". The other two looked at me as if I'd started speaking in tongues and I had to explain I was complimenting their choice of watch.

Moral of the story? Rolex owners don't know what they're wearing.

;-)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Zakalwe said:


> To reverse it up...
> 
> In the past few months I've started a brief conversation about the watches I happened to notice on the wrists of three separate patients who came to see me. Each time I basically said...
> 
> ...


I Guarantee you, if I spent that much on a watch I would know the name, serial/reference number, model number... But the most expensive watch I own retailed at 995.00. Different worlds no doubt..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes they often do, and I don't know why, people always notice the simplest watches, and the vintage ones for the most.










My 6139-6020, no one never notices it, and it's probably the best looking watch I have. Once someone just said "Nice strap!" -.-










The blue moon, this is probably the watch people notice the most, when I'm talking to someone I often see they look at the dial, and they always ask to take a closer look.










This, my 30L gets noticed a lot, everyone says "Nice watch! Is it old?"

And then I have other watches that no one notices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dts (Oct 29, 2009)

A couple years ago in St Gervais France an old man at a nearby table noticed my DOXA 1000 pro. Between his broken English and my poor French He told me he once had an original one, but the band broke while diving a long time ago and it was on the bottom of the Mediterranean. 
I once noticed an orange faced watch on a guy at Costco in Bellingham WA. I asked is that a DOXA? He was shocked and we chatted about it, i think it made his day. He wanted to sell it but I didn't have the funds for a vintage DOXA. Those two experiences made it worthwhile.


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

I was wearing a red and blue bezeled Seiko Turtle and a close friend asked if it was a Rolex. He said he saw a Rolex with the red and blue bezel before and he thought it looked like it.

Sad to say but I went through a brief phase where I was wearing an Apple Watch as a daily driver and got more questions/compliments on that then I get with any of my more interesting watches. Only time I really got complimented was at a bar and the guy next to me noticed my Seiko Alpinist and asked about it and knew about the watch.

I’ve come to the conclusion that if you’re the type that wants your watches to get noticed you have to wear something big, bold, and colorful that really stands out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonas_85 (Dec 16, 2017)

I think the only time anyone actually commented on one of my watches was at Disney World. It was a employee and I was ordering food. Got a simple "Nice TAG". That was about it. Then he turned away. I've seen eyes go towards my wrist quite a few times but they don't say anything.

I've complemented others but they normally just shrug me off.


----------



## 35gw (Aug 6, 2015)

Does it matter


----------



## jimf (Dec 13, 2009)

Mostly no...except for other watch collectors or car hobbyist friends.


----------



## Dhanrahanjr (Mar 13, 2017)

Never! I’m the guy that’s always on the prowl, and I always approach the wearer of a nicer piece,and for the most part they are very receptive. I was in Venice,Florida over the this past weekend and at the same Art Festival I saw two vendors, one wearing a Breitling Super Ocean on a black rubber strap, with paint all over the strap, and another guy with blue Dial Seamaster Chronograph. It was awarded to him for his tenure at Work. I offered him ten bucks cash for it! A few months ago I saw another guy with a Rolex Coke GMT. I admired his watch and he said it was a wedding present 15 years ago. He didn’t even know what he had! And generally when I make a comment about someone’s watch, they don’t even look at what I’m wearing, not that, that’s the point! But I’m sure we can all relate!


----------



## Robyncleveland (Feb 1, 2017)

Of all the watches I own/have owned, my skx007 mod with double domed sapphire and ceramic bezel insert gets noticed and commented on the most. At least 5 times last year. Almost always by “watch people”


----------



## Robyncleveland (Feb 1, 2017)

My skx


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nope, and I kind of like it that way...it keeps my enjoyment of the hobby confined to WUS. I realized this when I was eating with a friend, and I was wearing a B&M Capeland, while he had on a plastic G-Shock. The waiter paid a compliment to my friend for his watch, and said nothing to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

No one here for years. Last time anyone ask was three years ago on a fishing trip, funny enough we were both wearing sub homage watches once the sleeves were rolled up. We also both had a better watch in out respective tents in duffel bags. I had an Aquaracer and he a GS. so we dressed up that evening


----------



## robertorolfo (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty much never, although plenty of people seem to notice "loud" NATO straps for some reason. They really like the straps, and don't give a damn about what is strapped to it. Not that I'm looking for attention or anything. 

Lately I'm into wearing my Vostok 24 Komandirskie. If an acquaintance says something about the strap, I will ask them, 'do you like the watch, too?' Invariably it takes them a little while to notice that something is "wrong," if they even notice at all.


----------



## Steve Allen (Aug 1, 2015)

Like I said... initiate 'watch talk' to educate those in your usual circles, and mix-up your straps so that the people in your circles start to notice your watch. Unfortunately it won't guarantee the 'complete stranger look', but you never know!



Steve Allen said:


> Here's a tip...
> Most people don't know anything about watches, so *WE need to educate them*!
> 
> It's like beer! (please bear with me...) Most people think 'all beer is the same', but when you get the chance to explain the deference between 'mass-produced' and 'craft beer', the different types of grain, roasting length [light to very dark], the variety of hops [bittering and aromatic], yeast [Larger or Ale/ top or bottom fermenting/warm or cold fermenting] and the endless combinations of these basic ingredients, you 'win people over' to a whole new world they didn't even know existed!
> ...


----------



## sixtiescycles (Oct 24, 2012)

Rarely—and that doesn’t bother me, really—but now and then... I was in a major airport on my way to Europe not too long ago and sitting in a generic airport lounge, and someone walking by said, “I like your watch.” I was wearing my father’s 1956 Rolex Oyster Perpetual with a Southwestern-style Navajo sterling bracelet with inlaid turquoise and coral, so maybe they gravitated to the band more than the watch? No matter; nice to hear.

Other than that, I have a few friends who are into watches and we always have a good time sharing stories and our latest crazes. It’s never the center of the conversation, but we share many common loves; watches being only one of many. Which raises an interesting question: What common passions do watch-lovers share? I can name a few, based on what my closest watch-loving friends and I share. Besides watches, they include: Sports cars, both modern and vintage; high-end stereo sound systems, vintage high-end cameras (Leica, etc.). Anyone else want to add/comment?


----------



## fortrna (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, I wear my Tudor heritage black bay matt black disc steel. Because is a gift from my girlfriend I'm wearing it everyday to work tho I'm working in retail not high end one, almost everyday people notice my watch some comment and say nice watch you have there, look vintage, where and how much you buy so on and on sometimes I also praise them back for wearing nice watch as well, is like a mutual respect for Watch fan.


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

The only watches I own that ever really get noticed are the Seiko Orange Monster and a Looney Tunes watch that plays music. They're both really loud and eye catching so people automatically notice them.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Zakalwe said:


> The Milgauss guy replied "nah, it's a Rolex".
> 
> Moral of the story? Rolex owners don't know what they're wearing.
> 
> ;-)


Love this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Only other watch people do.

I was at a trade conference last week, a gentlemen sitting next to me was sporting a GMT Pepsi on Nato. I was wearing my plain black Sub and sure enough we were talking about our watch journey and how we settle back for a plain Rolex for it's timeless design, robustness and functionality. 

At the end of the conference I linked up with an old business contact, we instantly started to catch up about new incoming pieces. She was wearing an AP RO.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> I Guarantee you, if I spent that much on a watch I would know the name, serial/reference number, model number... But the most expensive watch I own retailed at 995.00. Different worlds no doubt..


Eh. I can't tell you anything about the cars I have owned, except maybe something like Model S.

I genuinely have zero interest in them except that they get me from point A to point B. I'm sure gearheads would be appalled.


----------



## JRClarke (Jun 11, 2017)

Not really......of my watches, I have only got compliments on the following:
Seiko SRP453 Blue Baby Tuna
Steinhart Bronze Pilot 44mm
Slow (single hand 24hr dial)
H3 Tactical SWAT
Evan Bronze Black Fume


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

4-5 times When I had my Rolex Datejust 2. IWC mark XVI once or twice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Metlin said:


> Eh. I can't tell you anything about the cars I have owned, except maybe something like Model S.
> 
> I genuinely have zero interest in them except that they get me from point A to point B. I'm sure gearheads would be appalled.


Suitably appalled!!

I know the chassis number of my Aston Martin off by heart!!

Its 007 of course!!

)


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't remember anyone ever saying anything to me, what a shame.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

londonflash said:


> Can't remember anyone ever saying anything to me, what a shame.


With a name like "londonflash" I can see why! You need to wear clothes with the watch! Hahaha...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Over the years I have been fortunate enough to meet several WIS out in the wild. I make a point to comment on a nice watch almost every time I see one when out and about so that's probably why. It happened just last week whilst flying to Las Vegas. The gent sitting next to my wife and I was wearing an Aquaracer. Funny thing is that what got my attention first was the fact that we were both carrying the same the Tumi backpack. Seeing the fella had good taste, I commented, "nice TAG" he grinned and responded "thanks but it's no Breitling" (I was wearing my Aerospace EVO) and before I could say anything back my wife, who was in the middle seat, chuckled and said "oh boy, I can see this is gonna be a long two hour flight, wanna switch seats with me?" We had a great conversation that started with watches but turned to business and then to family and vacations. It was quite pleasant and all because of one nice comment on his watch. 

I guess I've been lucky but over the years I have several comments on my watches, from my Sub to my Citizen and from all sorts of folks. Many times it's led to some nice chats. 

Only once did I have a negative experience and it was from a coworker years ago when I lived in the NE. He was of the unsolicited opinion that I shouldn't be wearing a Rolex when walking the operation we were at. He thought it too flashy (unlike his highly polished Carrera) but this was the same guy who once told me that if he wanted a friend at work he would bring his dog.


----------



## robertorolfo (Sep 23, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> Love this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed. It's always good to expose the posers. Back in the day I used to be a valet parking attendant for my summer job. This was in the early 2000's, and I was really into F1.

So when some lame-o would putter in with a Ferrari, I would ask him about recent races. Invariably they never had a clue, and most of them didn't even know who Michael Schumacher was.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

My only time a bank teller complimented me on my blue Mako USA. Ironic, since I was withdrawing funds for a sub.


----------



## Kreyke (Sep 6, 2015)

People compliment my watchstrap more than the watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Kreyke said:


> People compliment my watchstrap more than the watch.


Same... but straps matter!

I often notice and identify others' watches but keep it to myself. I try not to bring up my friend's new Rolex Deepsea in church for example...


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Dude.... she was hitting on you!! No one but a WIS would ever compliment someone on a freakin' Seiko


The only watch I've gotten compliments from strangers on is a Seiko...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greggm (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe 3 or 4 times in 20 years of collecting and being a WIS...


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

jester0723 said:


> I think most people don't notice watches. Depending on which watch it is, I'll usually not even say anything if I notice someone's watch unless it's interesting enough that they probably picked it out themselves and are likely collectors. I think I had too many encounters when I was younger where I tried to engage with someone wearing a Sub or something and then got shrugged off (e.g. "I like that submariner" "no, this is a Rolex")
> 
> I now travel a lot for work and I was originally surprised with the number of Rolex/Omegas I saw in airports, specifically. I'll notice, but I don't say anything anymore.


Pretty much this. I look at what watches people are wearing but if it's a Rolex, Omega, Breitling, Panerai, I won't say anything, even if I know the person. If someone I know is wearing something less common that I think is nice or interesting, I'll compliment them discreetly. If it's a stranger I would probably only compliment them on it if it was a watch that I liked and thought would not get much attention, or a modded watch. If it's my WIS friend then I just ask him what watch/strap he's wearing if I haven't already identified it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Just now believe it or not.... a fairly attractive woman around my age (50+) sitting next to me at Starbucks. Her "I like your watch, what is it?" Me "It's just a Seiko" Her "Very nice, just a Seiko huh?" Me "Yeah" Her "Well, I really like it" Me "Thanks"
> Only time EVER anyone has noticed any watch I was wearing.


Dammit, Mike, she seemed into you....I hope you continued the convo!


----------



## joseywales (May 19, 2011)

Interesting topic. No one notices my watches. But my vest, yes.

In winter, I usually wear a Filson Mackinaw wool vest. My boss commented that I looked like Elmer Fudd. One of our better customers took us to their country club for dinner. My boss then said I wore my vest, in case we went pheasant hunting. The customer commented that he liked it. While at dinner, the president of the club approached our table to say his to my customer, then he commented what a nice vest I was wearing. So there you have it...


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Only once in the last 2 years and that was my Longines Hydroconquest and probably because of the red bezel. I notice watches and saw a Rolex Sub beside me at a bar one evening last year and we got into a great mutual admiration chat as I had an Omega SMPc 300 on. But Good or rare watches are hard to spot except maybe for Panerai because of the size. I have yet to see a Patek or Lange or such real high end in the wild so to speak. It’s rare to have your watch spotted and then I think that would be by a fellow enthusiast or would be thief if you are wearing a Rolex. If you are buying a watch to have noticed then buy something like a TW Steel 50 mm Chronograph in sunburst blue dial and enormous crown.


----------



## liyoo86 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nope, never. I prefer it that way though.


----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

This girl I was seeing for a bit introduced me to her aunt who was visiting from a small, very poor village in Mexico. She pointed at my Daytona and said “I like your watch, I’d like to get one for my husband, how much was it?” I was like “ummmmm....uhhhhhh.....it was a gift.” I showed her the invicta speedway and she thought the $120 price tag on it was crazzzzy!

The only other watch compliment was an “I like your watch” in passing on my Explorer 1.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Hell no, fortunately.

I would have a hard time to explain why a German watch can be Swiss made


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

I've commented on strangers' watches twice. The first time was a guy on a plane wearing an IWC Aquatimer Cousteau edition. I said "Nice Aquatimer, I have the standard chrono version". He looked at me like I had two heads or like I was going to rob him. The second time it was a young guy wearing a Stowa pilot no name version. I said "Is that a Stowa - nice watch" and he looked at me like he wanted to hug me!

I'm going to massively generalise now, but those two examples show me that people who buy expensive watches generally don't have a clue what they have bought and are not into watches at all.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CFK-OB said:


> I've commented on strangers' watches twice. The first time was a guy on a plane wearing an IWC Aquatimer Cousteau edition. I said "Nice Aquatimer, I have the standard chrono version". He looked at me like I had two heads or like I was going to rob him. The second time it was a young guy wearing a Stowa pilot no name version. I said "Is that a Stowa - nice watch" and he looked at me like he wanted to hug me!
> 
> I'm going to massively generalise now, but those two examples show me that people who buy expensive watches generally don't have a clue what they have bought and are not into watches at all.


I think that is essentially the two extremes . Some get gifted an iwc a Rolex an Omega for x y z accomplishment or they treat themselves to a nice well known watch representing successes in their eyes. Some are just crazy watch addicts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Most recently we had a consultant work at our firm for about a couple of weeks. A few days in we run into each other and he's like "hey is that a speedmaster?" My eyes lit up and I was like "yeah it is." He said cool and I asked what he had on. He moved his sleeve and showed me his pepsi 1675. I almost crapped my pants lol. We then talked for a few minutes about watches and I totally geeked out. It was awesome. A few days later his work was done and that was the first and only conversation I had with him. *tears lol.

Another colleague of mine started to do some photography work on a watch app for one of his buddies. He asked what I had on one day and was super interested. Since that day he'll come up and ask to see what's on and he's really interested in watches and now and from time to time he'll ask what he should get. Most recently he's tried to get the Halios Seaforth II as his first auto but failed each time. 

My barber for many years asked one day "is that a Rolex?" when I was wearing my 009. I pointed to myself and said "who me lol?" I said it wasn't and told him its a seiko. He said that's nice. 

One girl asked what I was wearing with said 009. She said oh that's really nice. I'm thinking about getting my brother a watch for his birthday. I asked what kind. She said oh probably an Invicta, they're super nice! I was like oh thats cool!


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

Just the other day, as I was picking up an order of Popeye's, the girl at the cash register told me how hot my Chotovelli was...


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

Stoner1974 said:


> Never, I think true watch enthusiasts (those who know what an ETA 2824 or an onion ctown are) make up about 3% of the population.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think your estimate is about three percentage points too high...


----------



## haltse (Aug 27, 2009)

Once positively,a bank teller noticed the Sinn gmt I had on was made from titanium and that he liked the dial layout. I have 2 more expensive watches that draw no attention. Go to work with a silicone watch I won in a contest, value $40 and was noticed by three separate people. Sure it was large but I usually wear a 44 or 46 so it wasn't just size. Seemingly a bacon and eggs motif on a watch is just that noticeable. I don't hang around often with the kind of people that consider a watch part of your outfit. One of the few things I miss about Europe


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

joseywales said:


> While at dinner, the president of the club approached our table to say his to my customer, then he commented what a nice vest I was wearing. So there you have it...


Filson Mackinaw... that's something you don't see every day. Would definitely draw comments.

Come to think of it, probably more than half of all the compliments I got, watch or not, were from service providers(shopkeepers, bartenders, hairdressers, tellers, etc). Not hard to figure out why...


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

I was wearing my Breitling aerospace, the guy next to me on a flight noticed but turns out he was a pilot - 

other than this gent, unfortunately not really.....


----------



## fuelie95 (Nov 14, 2006)

Recently my AP ROOS. A father with a family getting off the airplane told me how much he liked my watch. Previously it was when I wore my tuna can Panerai's.


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Only other watch enthusiasts.


----------



## Ziggy925 (Sep 15, 2012)

Only watch enthusiasts (nuts), like me, notice other people's watches. I did have someone at a HAM radio club meeting notice my Omega Speedmaster (Moon Watch).


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

No they don’t. I probably will have to turn in my WUS membership card for this, but I honestly don’t notice other peoples watches either.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

robertorolfo said:


> Agreed. It's always good to expose the posers. Back in the day I used to be a valet parking attendant for my summer job. This was in the early 2000's, and I was really into F1. So when *some lame-o would putter in with a Ferrari*, I would ask him about recent races. Invariably they never had a clue, and most of them didn't even know who Michael Schumacher was.


"Exposing the posers"? Really? So what happened after that - did the guy give you his Ferrari and run away into the mountains? Did you get any medals for your brave work in exposing people who dared to spend their own money on nice things for themselves without getting your note of approval first?

Does wasting a couple of hours every other weekend watching TV really make someone more deserving of a Ferrari or a better person? That seems to be a pretty low bar for "deserving" - compared to, you know, working hard and earning enough money to actually being able to afford a Ferrari.

Similarly, with watches, the fact that one is an enthusiast somehow makes a person more deserving of wearing a Rolex? Merely wanting a nice watch and picking up a Rolex (which is as safe a nice watch as it gets) isnt a good enough reason now?

Have you guys heard the sentiment posted here about that goes: "it is my money, i will spend it as I want"? What do you think of other people judging you for how much you spend on watches or hobbies, or whatever? And yet, somehow, no one sees the hypocrisy in being judgemental over someone else's nice purchases by calling random people "posers" because they dont meet some arbitrary standard YOU have decided to set?

Somehow, i dont think that someone who owned a Ferrari was going to be too bothered by the lack of approval of a parking valet. The problem in this case isnt that the guy didnt know much about F1 - the problem was your own insecurity. By finding a (very silly) reason to internally denigrate the owner of the Ferrari, you were just trying to making yourself feel better.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

CFK-OB said:


> I'm going to massively generalise now, but those two examples show me that people who buy expensive watches generally don't have a clue what they have bought and are not into watches at all.


Makes sense. Watch enthusiasts are a fairly small percentage of total watch buyers, I'd imagine. Most people who buy a luxury watch have a budget and pick something that suits their fancy in their price range, as simple as that. Most of my former colleagues used to do that. It wasnt necessarily a show-off thing, but a part of being well put together, like nice shoes, nice suit, etc.

I am not a bag guy, but as a still-occasional consultant, i got myself a couple of nice Tumi bags for carry-on (and i know they arent that expensive as bags go) and am likely to pick up a LV bag next month. However, if some enthusiast were to talk to me about models, etc., I'd have no idea and they'd probably end up making fun of me on Bags'R'Us.

Same with pens. I see so many people use Montblanc pens who are not pen enthusiasts. It's simple, really - you want a nice pen for use at meetings, etc, Montblanc is the go-to brand. It is a safe purchase.

That said, whenever i have struck up a conversation with watches with someone i see wearing them (not strangers - colleagues and acquaintances), they are happy to talk about the watch and what attracted them to it - even if they arent enthusiasts. Met a former client was wearing an IWC and despite obviously not being a watch guy, he had an ear-to-ear smile as he talked about his purchase and it was great to see him so happy with his purchase. A partner at my old firm was wearing a Lange 1 and was ruefully telling me how all the "really nice watches" at the Lange boutique were too expensive for him. Another colleague got a JLC Master Calendar and was really, really excited about the watch and what it represented for him. I've had enjoyable conversations with each of these, and others, about watches, even though they werent enthusiasts.


----------



## lars8888 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes I would say people definitely notice


----------



## Advanced Diver (Nov 25, 2014)

My cheapest watch gets the most comments. I have a Seiko Alien Ripley that gets noticed all the time. No one knows what it is, but I do get "Nice Watch". Then I tell them what it is and how it was designed by a famous car designer for the movie Aliens. I think I paid $350.00 for it. I also have a Bell & Ross BR03 that get's commented on about every 6 months. I had a guy at a barber shop say Nice Watch when I was wearing a Bell & Ross BR02 Marine. But I Alien Ripley gets attention all the time.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Casio Azores


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

vkalia said:


> Makes sense. Watch enthusiasts are a fairly small percentage of total watch buyers, I'd imagine. Most people who buy a luxury watch have a budget and pick something that suits their fancy in their price range, as simple as that. Most of my former colleagues used to do that. It wasnt necessarily a show-off thing, but a part of being well put together, like nice shoes, nice suit, etc.
> 
> I am not a bag guy, but as a still-occasional consultant, i got myself a couple of nice Tumi bags for carry-on (and i know they arent that expensive as bags go) and am likely to pick up a LV bag next month. However, if some enthusiast were to talk to me about models, etc., I'd have no idea and they'd probably end up making fun of me on Bags'R'Us.
> 
> ...


+1.

I have a good friend who has a variety of watches, including a beautiful vintage Patek World Time bought years ago that has since increased to double the value. He doesn't wear it often, I'll normally see him with a variety of 'cheap' watches including a Max Bill, Michelotti, Issey Miyaki. He says he will never buy a Rolex but next on his list is a Breguet. He collects watches but is not what most people here would call a WIS and does not suffer the same emotional baggage many WIS seem to attach to watch choices. Instead he's a design enthusiast and buys watches because he loves the variety of designs.


----------



## Madison147 (Feb 1, 2018)

The only watch I got a compliment on is poor mans reverso watch by rotary which has an open back. Few of my friends asked me what kind of watch I'm wearing but only when watch is in it's reversed position showing ETA movement.


----------



## JPastorok (Jan 27, 2011)

"Watch people" notice sometimes, but not often. The most compliments I have gotten were when I was young, had no money, and was wearing very inexpensive watches. Those were noticed all the time.

Now my Omegas, Breitlings, Kobolds, etc. Almost never. I still love them.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

So today was very exciting, i wore my very favorite watch and went to work and yet again ................nobody noticed my watch. Oh well!


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> Seems like a big loss on a watch surely it should of got more?


I tried selling it for over a year to get a bid. You take a bloodbath on "no name" watches. No B.R.M. dealers in the US would even consider taking it. From what I was told (by several dealers) they were not selling that well and the ones that were selling were the more expensive chronographs. The places that carry B.R.M. in the US are much more limited than they were 5-10 years ago.


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

I've turned a few co-workers on to the horology scene so they tend to notice my stuff more often. 

My son actually notices the most.....which tends to make it somewhat interesting when I'm trying to keep a newly acquired piece low-key from the misses....


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

rarely.. i wear it out for my own enjoyment


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

I would say that most people do not. The only ones that do are family members who are probably wondering, "how could you spend so much on a wrist piece?". But it doesn't take away from my own satisfaction though.


----------



## therealcbar (Feb 5, 2018)

freesole said:


> I would say that most people do not. The only ones that do are family members who are probably wondering, "how could you spend so much on a wrist piece?". But it doesn't take away from my own satisfaction though.


Haha...yep. This.


----------



## Avee8tor (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife always notices......especially the new ones that I didn’t tell her about. Oops.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

On the way to Vegas the guy next to me had a Rolex on. I commented on it. He commented on mine. Next thing I know he is a Rolex collector and bringing out double and single red subs from his bag. It was a very fun flight. Talked about vintage subs the entire way there.


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

Dapuma said:


> On the way to Vegas the guy next to me had a Rolex on. I commented on it. He commented on mine. Next thing I know he is a Rolex collector and bringing out double and single red subs from his bag. It was a very fun flight. Talked about vintage subs the entire way there.


Now that sounds like a fun way to spend a flight. A lot better than asking your neighbor if they would go out with you haha


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Was having lunch with my boss today. He glances at my 24hr watch (Glycine Airman) and goes “is your watch correct?” since the hour hand was in a different position than what he’d expect.
I told him about the 24hr thing and he seemed pretty amused.


----------



## mikemc417 (Jan 15, 2018)

So I've always had watches, but just recently decided to step my watch game up. For a while I went back and forth between a Victorinox and Daniel Wellington (i know, i know... wasn't into watches when I got it and it was 85 bucks and thought it looked good). Honestly, I have received a ton of compliments on my Daniel Wellington. I'm talking my boss, coworkers, friends, just random people. Not a word on the Victorinox, in fact I received criticism on that one by my omega wearing friend. I recently acquired an alpinist and am probably going to pick up a speedy pro over the next couple months (waiting for a special occasion) and people certainly notice my SARB017, it is pretty unique, but no definitive compliments yet. For the most part, I feel like people from the younger generation view watches as unnecessary and if you purchase a luxury watch you are simply trying to show off. Makes me think that the Speedmaster probably won't receive as many compliments as the Daniel Wellington (from non enthusiasts of course). I try not to let what others think effect me, but I'd be lying if I said it hasn't held me back from picking up an explore or Speedmaster sooner.


----------



## mkim520 (Oct 20, 2016)

For the mist part, no


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Revisiting my original post from the other side... and people have mentioned this too: I ALWAYS notice watches on other people. In the past couple of weeks I've had a couple of clients in the office sporting a Panerai and a more mid-level Seiko. I want to compliment and have a conversation, but it never seems quite the right time.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

only if they're into watches


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

Most times when i comment on another's watch, they look at me like i'm about to rob them  It's somewhat disappointing to compliment someone on their Speedy, Batman or whatever, hoping they're a fellow WIS and have them say "thanks, my wife bought it for me" or whatever and walk away. but...but...but every now and again, you get someone that can go deep and whips out their bag of knowledge...and that helps keep the hunt and enthusiasm alive!


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

rskelley75 said:


> Most times when i comment on another's watch, they look at me like i'm about to rob them  It's somewhat disappointing to compliment someone on their Speedy, Batman or whatever, hoping they're a fellow WIS and have them say "thanks, my wife bought it for me" or whatever and walk away. but...but...but every now and again, you get someone that can go deep and whips out their bag of knowledge...and that helps keep the hunt and enthusiasm alive!


We like to think everyone wearing a watch is a member of WUS. ;-)


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Only once...bank teller


----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

Only by those who are interested in watches too. I know I notice watches on other people and it doesn't matter what kind. Most people could care less.


----------



## BambiV (Feb 2, 2018)

It depends on what watch you got. Something with understated design won't draw a lot of attention, but a really colorful and shiny one will definitely do.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Someone actually noticed my NOMOS the other day, which was surprising. Even more surprising because he was wearing some wood watch.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

mikemc417 said:


> For the most part, I feel like people from the younger generation view watches as unnecessary and if you purchase a luxury watch you are simply trying to show off. Makes me think that the Speedmaster probably won't receive as many compliments as the Daniel Wellington (from non enthusiasts of course). I try not to let what others think effect me, but I'd be lying if I said it hasn't held me back from picking up an explore or Speedmaster sooner.


If you do decide to get an Explorer, put it on a strap and from a few feet it will look like any simple 3 hand black dial watch and nobody will notice except other watch enthusiasts.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Only time anyone commented about my watch was Tudor Black Bay Burgundy, I guess it was colourful enough.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## daogiahieu (Feb 19, 2018)

Just my friends , a couple time.
Someone on the stress, oh never.


----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d say 99% of them don’t


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

I do love that watch... that red is fairly striking. Wear it around me and I'll "notice" it right into my pocket. 



Fantasio said:


> Only time anyone commented about my watch was Tudor Black Bay Burgundy, I guess it was colourful enough.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

That's funny. I think watch people are watch people. Even if they wear the bro-sized wood models... they're still more inclined to notice. I think it's the people who don't wear watches at all that care the least.


----------



## Typos (Feb 23, 2012)

I've had people compliment my watches a few times, when wearing my Rolex GMT II ceramic, Certina DS Action diver, and a JDM Seiko.

Note the compliments weren't from 'watch people', and I don't think the price of the watch really matters at all. If a person is buying an expensive watch thinking it gets more attention (e.g. like a woman's purse) , it generally does not turn out that way, as 99% of the people aren't in the know about how much a watch costs anyways.

I think a watch gets more compliments if it stands out; for example my father gets lots of compliments when he wears his skeletons, large watches, weird multi-face watches, etc.

My coworker in the office got compliments on his binary display watch as well.


----------



## pascal_cl (Sep 17, 2016)

Only my friends because they know i have this passion,so they are always like : what is this on your wrist today ?


----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes because I collect conversation pieces. Although I must admit that I get just as many comments on the ML as I do my beater skeleton dial.


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Rarely. When it happens, coincidentally it is people wearing nice, real watches


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Nope, but i notice watches on other people's hands.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

People notice my watches and compliment me ALL the time. Now most of these people are on the internet and replying to attention grabbing posts of me wearing these watches but so what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I plucked up the courage to compliment someone’s watch today (first time). I was having a coffee with the wife in Chelmsford and spotted what looked like a Speedy on a guy’s wrist at another table. I’ve never seen a Speedy in the wild before or at least I’ve never been able to fully confirm and what makes this spot even cooler was that it wasn’t just any Speedy but a CK2998! 

I was going back and forth whether I should say anything and my wife persuaded me too in the end and when I did the bloke seemed happy when I mentioned I liked his watch asking if if was a Limited Edition Speedmaster on his wrist. I thought it might have been a bit weird quoting reference numbers if he turned out to be a non-WIS but he came out with it himself! I didn’t chat to him for too long as he as with his family but said I was a bit of a watch nut and showed him my ND Sub and wished him a good day. 

Walking away and popping into a camera shop I was thinking I was glad I said something and would probably be more likely to do it again in the future when I spotted a sales guy wearing a Sub on a grey/black bond nato! I didn’t say anything this time as he was busy with a customer but in all it’s been a good watch spotting day!


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Rarely. Okay, never. But I comment on other people's watches.

Most of the time when I compliment somebody's watch they're surprised and pleased. One time, at a jazz club, I told the guy sitting near me that I liked his Rolex. He took it off and put his watch in his pocket. I guess he thought I was preparing to grab and run.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

The only watch I have that draws commentary is my Spinnaker Bernard, and it cost like $70; but it stands out to plebeian folk for whatever reason.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Yes it does not happen often, but just yesterday I was at a Chinese restaurant. I was paying, and The merchant commented that his card reader was down. I kiddingly said I don't know if I have the cash so I guess I am washing some dishes. He did not miss a beat pointed to my Rolex and said ''I will totally trade you for your Rolly'' 

I could tell he really liked it so I let him try it on. Chatted for a few minutes, and he gave me a 50% discount. Very nice guy.

I think a lot more people notice watches then we realize but choose not to comment due to etiquette.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I was at a bar the other night wearing my chunky PAM and the bartender said “nice Shinola”. I am not making this .... up. I nearly fainted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

lo_scrivano said:


> I was at a bar the other night wearing my chunky PAM and the bartender said "nice Shinola". I am not making this .... up. I nearly fainted.


How did the bouncers react to the bartender being punched?


----------



## spclEd (Aug 18, 2015)

For the most part, no. When I have a Sub on I'll see people glance at it but never say anything.


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

a watch is for the wearer to enjoy


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m usually the one noticing other people’s watches. I always try to start a conversation with people about their watches. Typically pretty uninteresting. I once met a guy wearing a G Shock, and started a conversation. He told me he had a good sized collection of watches. I was excited, I thought I had made a new watch friend. Then I asked him which model G Shock he was wearing. 

He looked at the watch and told me “It’s a WR20BAR”..... I died a little inside.


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

Edited for double post.


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

they tend to notice my watches because of the constant alterations with my nato straps


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Always, as soon as I tell them how expensive it is.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Only occasionally


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah... right... all the time!!


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

No one ever notices that a watch I'm wearing is a particular brand or style, but I do get the occasional, "I like your watch". Like Brooklyn said, I enjoy them for myself.


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Almost never on the watches, but I get complimented on my diamond wedding ring that's 4 inches away from the watch almost weekly.


----------



## MetroiD (Dec 18, 2010)

Most people don't pay particular attention to watches - and even if they do, I don't feel as though they would go out of their way to comment on my watch. That said, people who know me are used to seeing different watches and/or straps on my wrist so, in time, those have become a bit of a conversation starter. I do not realistically expect anyone to 'notice' a Nomos, a vintage Universal Geneve, or a rare Speedy as such - but then again, I don't really need that kind of affirmation to feel good about my watches anyway, I don't think too many fellow WIS do.

Of course, the above does not hold true when interacting with fellow watch fans - I have received compliments on more than a few occasions by people who can tell the difference between a quartz and a mechanical watch.

As to myself - I've grown accustomed to taking in watches and shoes as a significant chunk of my first impressions whenever I meet new people - I feel that those two elements of a man's attire can really go a long way towards providing you with a synopsis of what the other person is all about.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

SKX009 noticed once by a guy who said he was considering his first auto, possibly a Tudor. Khaki Field complimented once by a coworker. Yes, watches are for us... but with the internet, also for others (whom we may never meet) on this forum and Instagram. I’d like to attend a watch get-together someday, but I’m pretty far away from cities where that might occur.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

MetroiD said:


> As to myself - I've grown accustomed to taking in watches and shoes as a significant chunk of my first impressions whenever I meet new people - I feel that those two elements of a man's attire can really go a long way towards providing you with a synopsis of what the other person is all about.


I am genuinely curious about this... while I appreciate mechanical watches, I don't care about shoes other than their comfort and functionality with regard to what I'm doing. (And, of course, they need to be socially acceptable in the workplace.) Obviously, I understand how people might care about the aesthetics and construction of shoes, just as I appreciate mechanical watches or cars with manual transmissions ... but what do you learn about a person except whether they care about shoes and watches? Remember, no aggression here - just curiosity!


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Only noticed by other people who are into watches. And that is very very few people.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey Aid1987... I love this story and am so glad you spoke up. I'm the OP on this thread, and love turning it around to "do you notice other people's watches?" I almost always do... in life, and while watching movies. I also love the CK2998. 

Also, you're fixing to get a new follower on Insta.


----------



## ard1285 (Jun 24, 2015)

Zelig said:


> Hey Aid1987... I love this story and am so glad you spoke up. I'm the OP on this thread, and love turning it around to "do you notice other people's watches?" I almost always do... in life, and while watching movies. I also love the CK2998.


The ratio of me noticing someone else's watch vs. my watch being noticed is roughly 100:1


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

CellestinoHernendes said:


> Always, as soon as I tell them how expensive it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what would be the watch you are referring to?


----------



## MetroiD (Dec 18, 2010)

jmorski said:


> I am genuinely curious about this...


Attention to detail, for one - based on the matching of attire, or lack thereof. Tendency to showboat and/or ability to keep it cool - some guys can pull off the plimsolls with a suit combo, and there's guys (myself included) who just wouldn't consider it. Level of formality said person might prefer - e.g. monks vs oxfords vs derbies. Add to that the adherence to certain golden rules that seem to be withering away with time, such as "No brown after 6" - and in the end, there's a whole lot that can be gained as insight by simply looking down.

Granted, I might have worded my initial statement a tad loudly, but I do feel that shoes can tell you a lot about their wearer.

Back to the topic at hand - just noticed a beautiful Flieger while having lunch with wifey earlier today. Which was saying something - since I was almost too busy enjoying the sight of my Junghans on her wrist!


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

ard1285 said:


> The ratio of me noticing someone else's watch vs. my watch being noticed is roughly 100:1


How do you know that? Or are you actually saying that the ratio of you commenting directly to another person vs someone else commenting directly to you about your watch is 100:1? I notice a lot of things about people--what they wear, what they look like, car they drive, house the live in---I don't often go out of my way to praise someone for something they have that I like.


----------



## Morris Day (Feb 6, 2018)

MetroiD said:


> Attention to detail, for one - based on the matching of attire, or lack thereof. Tendency to showboat and/or ability to keep it cool - some guys can pull off the plimsolls with a suit combo, and there's guys (myself included) who just wouldn't consider it. Level of formality said person might prefer - e.g. monks vs oxfords vs derbies. Add to that the adherence to certain golden rules that seem to be withering away with time, such as "No brown after 6" - and in the end, there's a whole lot that can be gained as insight by simply looking down.
> 
> Granted, I might have worded my initial statement a tad loudly, but I do feel that shoes can tell you a lot about their wearer.


There are just some things men should never wear. Cheap dress shoes and white New Balance walking shoes, just to name a couple.

Back on topic...Yeah my watches get noticed fairly often. More often than not by my friends, but strangers from time to time.


----------



## the11thhour (Feb 11, 2018)

Honestly....no. Or very rarely haha. Whenever I wear my nicer watches it's very seldom that anyone will notice. Ironically, a friend noticed and admired my SNK a couple weeks ago, which is a nice but very affordable watch. Not very flashy, either. But yeah I find that it's usually me noticing and commenting on other guys' watches, not the other way around haha. But like you said, they're for us to wear and enjoy! I love the way wearing a good watch makes me feel.


----------



## ne57rico (Jan 25, 2018)

very, very rarely. but when it happens it always turns into a wonderful conversation which i really enjoy.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

j708 said:


> what would be the watch you are referring to?


This was just a joke.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalOC (Feb 14, 2014)

Rarely, unless amongst my friends. If a stranger asks me about my watch he/she is usually an enthusiast also and it does turn into a neat conversation.


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

It depends on location. Nothing like a good compliment. If your in a good location and time say something. Might make someone’s day and you never know what a single compliment might lead to.


----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

Out of all my watches my no name wooden watch my brother gave me for my birthday always has people stopping me when ever I wear it. Other than that nope I have never had any one ask about any of my others.


----------



## MetroiD (Dec 18, 2010)

Alwayslate707 said:


> Out of all my watches my no name wooden watch my brother gave me for my birthday always has people stopping me when ever I wear it.


I can share the same! My Fossil JR9930 tends to be noticed by strangers / people I don't usually discuss watches with (probably because it's not really a watch lover's kind of watch...). That said, it is hard to miss considering its chunkiness. Funnily enough, this is also definitely the watch that gets the least wrist time by far - I find it rather cumbersome considering how it needs to babied at all times with the wood case ready to scratch as soon as it senses the presence of any rough edges around and pretty much non-existent water resistance.


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

CellestinoHernendes said:


> This was just a joke.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


well believe it or not that is not a joke for me. as soon as i tell them im wearing a 20 dollar watch the guy next to me wearing his rolex gives out a "pffffft" haha


----------



## tototacoro (Jan 31, 2018)

Someone said something the other day but only because I was staring at his for quite a bit trying to figure out if he was wearing a sub or and an invicta pro diver. Bwahaha. It turned out to be a sub, but he asked me if I was wearing a Speedy first. I did notice he immediately looked at my watch when I walked in the room. WIS have a radar, I guess.


----------



## ticktockluxury015 (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't really care if any one notice my watch i just wear it.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Zelig said:


> Hey Aid1987... I love this story and am so glad you spoke up. I'm the OP on this thread, and love turning it around to "do you notice other people's watches?" I almost always do... in life, and while watching movies. I also love the CK2998.
> 
> Also, you're fixing to get a new follower on Insta.


Thanks mate. In the end, if he wasn't a WIS what's the big deal? He might have thought I was a bit weird and I would've never seen him again.

I know if someone noticed and complimented my watch it would make my day, watches are my main hobby after all!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I was window shopping earlier today and an elderly gentleman (mid 70s) starting chatting about the Rolexes in the window with me.

Turns out he was a fellow WIS! He was explaining how he couldn't believe how much certain models have increased price, going into chronometer specs of certain models and reeled off a few reference numbers as well. 

I showed him the Sub on my wrist after he said 'so, you're into watch as well then!' and then he pulled back his coat sleeve and showed me his Tudor Black Bay red! He was explaining it was the in-house movement, not ETA, and that he'd had it for a few years. 

Overall a great experience chatting watches with a lovely gent on a cool but sunny Saturday morning.


Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your story! I don't know that I could speak to the technical details of any watch (sadly, even mine), but I love the idea of meeting a fellow enthusiast and having even a brief conversation. Haven't run into that opportunity while out and about, but perhaps someday.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I was on a cruise recently. They had a jewelry shop that was maybe 1/2 watches. So I stopped in. One of the guys working there asked me about my watch (which was kind of to be expected), but he seemed genuinely interested, especially in the NATO strap. I stopped in to show him each watch I had as I was walking by. He kept being interested even though I didn't express any interest in the watches they had.

Who knows? Maybe he was hoping to reel me in. But at least he did a good job seeming interested.


----------



## DanThompson (Dec 29, 2018)

My close friends always do as they know about my hobby. I even took a few of them down to Watches and Wonders in Miami and got some of them hooked. In everyday life however, that is a different story. I tell everyone if you want compliments, wear a Movado or Invicta. I get more compliments on my shoes or pen, than my Omega’s, Cartier and Rolex.

Now I do have to say that I have complimented many watches out in the wild. I like going to Cigar bars to relax, and usually spot quite a few nice timepieces. It is a great way to start a conversation and has usually led to great networking opportunities for me. (I am in commercial real estate and land sales)


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Me?

Sometimes they have no choice.

So that would be a "yes."


----------



## -SnowmanMafia- (Jun 13, 2016)

I've had a few of mine noticed. I was traveling and on the tram in the airport in Denver on my way to somewhere for vacation and someone on the tram said "Nice Hamilton" as he was getting off. I was wearing my Hamilton King Pilot at the time on the steel bracelet. 

More recently I was on a cruise and in St. Thomas when a gentleman on a taxi/shuttle started looking closely at my wrist because I had my arm up on the seat back stretched out. I noticed and he complimented my Longines Hydroconquest while at the same time raising his wrist and showing me his Seamaster. 

I've had similar experiences at jewelry stores while wearing an Oris Artix Complixation and a Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 GMT, but, thats almost their job heh.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Rarely, but I noticed it’s usually people who are used to being around money or luxury. Casino goers/workers, jewelry buffs, watch people, country club patrons, city commuters, Wall Street types, Golfers, Cigar shop guys, etc. Not to say one or all are 100% by any means, but there’s a common thread.

One time a pit boss outed me for having an expensive watch in front of my wife. What happened to guy code!?


----------



## WatchTheSecondHand (May 25, 2018)

I currently work in the private college consulting industry. The funny thing is people never mention that they recognized the watches I wear but I hear through later conversations that they immediately took note of what I am wearing when I talked to them (as do I). They usually bring it up in conversation later when I ask them about what they are wearing and usually many of my clients are surprised by the fact I can recognize models, metals, even reference numbers based off of a single good look. Tbh though it isn't quite difficult considering most of my clients have pretty generic tastes. Many submariners with the occasional sea-dwellers for the men, many cartier tanks and rolex datejusts for the women. Though one particular client has an exceptional collection of her own, Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona, an utterly ridiculous Jacob & Co, Breguet Naples, Cartier... its astonishing.


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello. 

Was on vacation in the Caribbean islands touring with others and a older fellow watch enthusiast commented on my modest seiko solar. A brief conversation commenced. 

He was wearing a beautiful Cartier and complimented my watches simplicity and attractive appearance. His watch was beautiful and well worn in. He was really attached to it. We both own a dozen watches. He wasn't wearing his other watches that much. Became attached to just a few. 

Offered me advice to keep wearing my watches as they are no dam good once we're dead. I chuckled and agreed. 

Mich


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Every salesperson will hope to reel you in, but this one sounds either more genuine and/or talented than most. I also think it's pretty easy to spot someone who is faking it. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

One time a pit boss outed me for having an expensive watch in front of my wife. What happened to guy code!?[/QUOTE]

Hilarious. Fortunately, my wife is a supporter of my watch habit.... she's bought all of the expensive ones I own as anniversary or Christmas gifts. She's leaves the Seikos to me.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

The only time I get a comment about my watches is when my wife looks at the latest credit card statement.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

Somebody recently complimented my new Glycine Airman and it led to a fun conversation about how as a musician he has decided he needs to wear a watch on stage instead of relying on his phone. He had just ordered his first watch in a long time and was excited to receive it so that’s why he noticed my Airman.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

No one ever notices. Which is fine. It’s fun when in an ultra rare instance someone does and we have a conversation about it.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Very rarely, but one time a relative noticed mine because it looked small to her for a man's wrist - it was an IWC Mark XII


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

I get a few comments on my Raketa Polar Bear, mostly from friends though


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I had my black bay black on a bond nato noticed at the service station. I had the cal 11 Monaco noticed. Then I had my Rolex oyster date constantly noticed but was always asked if it’s fake..........


----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)

Casually no, never. People I work with closely, sometimes. It's weird though, because I always notice every watch I get my eyes on. I fly about 200 times a year, and get to see a lot of amazing watches on people in airports or on planes.

It's funny to see people's reaction when I comment on theirs though. They are very surprised. Probably because as this post points out, it's so rare someone comments on the watch you are wearing.


----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Once or twice but only if wearing something colorful. Usually that’s the cheaper stuff too.


----------



## nick04 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## scbor (Dec 4, 2020)

Notice versus Notice and say something are two different things.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

I have no idea how many have noticed my watches, but only one stranger said anything. I was taking my brand new Omega Seamaster out of the box at the base exchange, and another customer walked by the watch/jeweler counter, looked, and said, 'Nice Seamaster.'

AAAAANNNNDDDD, that's it. Unless I'm talking to friends about my watches or I'm at an AD.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

The connoisseurs do because I am always wearing atypical watches.


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

You know, I wear 2 watches, one on each wrist. I have to say that even with this possible oddity, most people either don't seem to notice or are just too shy to say something. Out of all the people who have noticed, 99% are men and probably only 1 woman has said something! I think the factor is not only the fact that people notice or don't notice, I just think not everyone speaks up to say something about it.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

This thread was started back in the day when folks actually mingled with one another, waited in lines, sat close together on buses, trains and planes--these days, not a whole lot of opportunities for such casual conversations--which means, no, of course no one notices.


----------



## snagglepants (Apr 21, 2019)

The only time someone (other than my watch friends) has ever commented on a watch I was wearing an invicta with crazy-bright yellow hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

No one notices any of the watches except Rolex Batman usually from other Rolex buffs


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Except fellow watch enthusiasts


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

Never. I got a question about my Fitbit once.


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

yep. about 4 times as far as i know. 

it's not that frequent that's why i can pretty much remember the times they have garnered some attention.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Over the years I've had 2 strangers notice my watches. One was at a restaurant, the waitress noticed and commented on my Chopard Mille Miglia (surprised me she did that). The other was a barista when I ordered some coffee - noticed my Alexander Shorokhoff Babylonian. Not as surprised by that one, the AS is a big, artistic watch.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Nope. Still waiting for the day some pretty gal notices my watch...... and then me! 😄😄


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

A friend once noticed a Seiko I was wearing and we chatted for a bit about watches in general as he was thinking of getting one (a Shinola 😳). I let him try mine on to gauge size. That’s it.


----------



## IIHC (Dec 28, 2020)

Surprisingly, I've received a good amount of comments on my timex


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Only a select few friends that know I am into watches make a point of asking "what watch are you wearing today?". Otherwise, maybe 5 strangers since 2003 have commented. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Generally speaking, no. Only one particular friend who is also a WIS has actively noticed/asked about the watch on my wrist.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I moved from a place with a bunch of uppity wannabe snobs who never asked about my watches or mentioned my car, to a rural place with mostly country people and I get compliments on my car and questions about my watches all the time. 

It’s not that my stuff is flashy. It’s that they’re genuinely interested and notice the minor details a lot of people miss. People in Denver think the western slope is a bunch of ********, but I’ve learned Denver is basically a bunch of uppity wannabe snobs like where I used to live. No offense if you’re a snob from Denver. lol


----------



## Orive 8 (Feb 1, 2008)

Over the years yes, a handful or two different times.


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

The only time I recall someone complimenting my watch (other than a jewelry store who are told to IMO) is the time about two years ago at Costco (of all places). He worked at the exit door and I was wearing Citizen PMT56-2711. I glanced at his watch from distance and it looked like a Citizen Nighthawk so I assumed he was a Citizen fanatic.


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

not once have I been complimented on my watches. I get compliments on the tattoos all the time (wondering if hand tattoos will draw more attention to the time pieces lol). I, on the other hand, compliment watches whenever I see something different.


----------



## watchontherocks (Dec 16, 2020)

Only if I’m wearing a milanese strap 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Plenty of times on my two chronograph watches one from Seiko, one from Citizen. Once, I was sitting in an airport bus and the guy sitting next to me gave a compliment on my watch, then we had a conversation. That’s kinda nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

If my phone counts as a digital pocket watch, people have told me nice phone. The only watch I wear that gets noticed is my Rolex. Thats because in Wisconsin I see more citizen, tag heuer, seiko, or cheap quartz like timex and casio. 

I have seen an oris, a bb gmt, a Daytona, a datejust, and a mid 2000s seamaster professional without the wave dial. Other than those I have seen in the wild, its normally cheap quartz and fashion watches. That's why I go to my AD to talk watches.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

What people notice and what people open their mouths to comment on are two very different things.

Many times I've noticed nice watches in the wild but not walk up to a stranger to say "nice watch!" much less "hello, I'm just curious, may I know what brand/model watch you're wearing?" although I did ask that once of the manager in a restaurant where I was having lunch.

Other than friendly chats exchanging compliments with obvious watch enthusiasts met at used watch dealers, I've had several non-watch-guy type friends say "nice watch" mainly my Explorer because, well, it's a Rolex, my Alpinist for the green dial, my SLA017 for the vintage vibe and my GS for the shine. A male sales assistant at a cosmetics boutique where I was waiting for my SO once caught me by surprise by asking, "that's a beautiful watch, Grand Seiko is it?" Or maybe not so surprising as it happened to be in a mall on Orchard Road, Singapore known for all sorts of luxury products including many ADs and watch boutiques.

Best was several years ago when I bumped into my crazy ex-girlfriend I had my SKX on. I accepted her invitation to sit and chat over coffee at a nearby cafe where she asked, "is that a new watch?" "No, I've had it a couple of years now" was my answer and she replied "well it's the ugliest watch I've ever seen!"

LOL


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Most folks outside of watch community would not notice your watch unless its a hyper bling bling.


----------



## visiblemode (Mar 25, 2019)

Outside of watch shops, the only watch which has ever gotten comments is one of my least expensive pieces, my Seiko SSC017. Probably like 10 people have commented on it. Honestly, like you OP I tend to prefer my watches going under the radar. The lack of attention is mostly a positive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

I have a few friends who are "watch guys" and we intentionally will go out of our way to see what the other is wearing, but generally no one "in the wild" notices. My girlfriend however notices every time, especially when I have new one that I've spent significant money on...and not spent said money on her 🤣.


----------



## ArchiMark (Aug 4, 2020)

Interesting thread....

At work, my watch is covered by shirtsleeve, so hard to notice.

Outside of work, don't remember anyone commenting on watch.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 4, 2007)

The watch that has gotten the most compliments is my Zenith. It's the Grande Class El Primero with a small open heart that looks quite unique. I've had a couple of comments about my planet ocean. One comment was, "is that the Omega Planet Ocean?" and the other was, "Is that a Rolex?"..... and, yes, I did feel like James Bond when I said ... "Omega."

My favorite comment was when I was wearing an Orange Monster and a lady said, "Cute watch"... That comment still baffles me.


----------



## rkesey (May 1, 2019)

Not too often. Once with an Orient Bambino in a bar--the blue of the dial caught her eye. A few times with the Max Bill, though that's likely because the Milanese mesh is on the brighter side. With the Alpinist once or twice. Other than that, just my girlfriend--watches aren't her thing, but she knows it makes me happy when she notices.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Zelig said:


> Any thought or similar experiences?


Only my JLC Reverso - women, especially, love to see it "spin around" and look at the engraving. My AP, GO or Blancpain - no response, if they even notice at all.


----------



## Fiznik (Dec 10, 2017)

One compliment. It was on a Time Weekender. It left me with mixed feelings


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

J.B. said:


> My favorite comment was when I was wearing an Orange Monster and a lady said, "Cute watch"... That comment still baffles me.


I can relate to that. This gets comments all the time.


----------



## niverno (Sep 5, 2018)

Most of the ones I've gotten are on my IWC 3714 Portuguese everything else is invisible lmao


----------



## Vetnov (Nov 7, 2015)

Zelig said:


> So I have this funny conversation with my wife sometimes after I wear a new (possibly higher end) watch to work. She'll ask me if anyone noticed or said anything. And my answer is pretty much always the same... No, no one noticed. I don't think I wear boring watches, I just don't seem to work with any real watch fans. And to be honest, I don't mind... I'm happy with them and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Any thought or similar experiences?


Someone has noticed my watch once in 11 years. A guy sitting next to me on a plane noticed my Daytona, said nice watch, we talked a little about Rolex, Omega, Patek and that was it. On the other hand I notice other people's watches all the time, but rarely say anything to them, just interested in what others like to wear in my part of the world.


----------



## vicehonda (Jul 3, 2020)

I get compliments all the time at work on my watches especially my gold or other more blingly looking watches. Perhaps mainly because I daily cycle through 13 watches so it has that appearance that I am wearing something new.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Not really. But my Seiko Astron got a few compliments. 

Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Generally, no. I may get a small comment at work, but it's rare.


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

Well, there was this one time when someone said, "Ahh, ya mind getting your watch right outta my face?"

I was lonely, needed to talk with someone.......


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

Rarely, but when it happens it is usually surprising. I had a dentist complement my beater - a G-Shock. We got into a long discussion about watches.


----------



## 360turbo (May 16, 2020)

Same here almost never does any body notice my watches


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

timefleas said:


> This thread was started back in the day when folks actually mingled with one another, waited in lines, sat close together on buses, trains and planes--these days, not a whole lot of opportunities for such casual conversations--which means, no, of course no one notices.


So very true. Working at home for 10 months has really reduced the chances of anyone still not noticing my watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Once on a date she commented that she loved my aqua terra...and then once in an Omega boutique the salesperson was gawking at my blue dial Ball Marvelight iii...it was quite funny when he took out his UV light to check the lume. We actually spent more time talking about the Ball watch then the Omega I was looking at. Other than that...nope not ever. I thought for sure just last weekend when I went to my Tudor AD they would say something about my BBB58 but they could’ve cared less haha


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

I've only had one compliment by a Starbucks barista while I was wearing a SKX Hulk build that I had recently finished. Since then nope. I do however keep an eye out for watches while I'm out and majority of the time I see walmart watches but I did run into a guy wearing a Seiko turtle while I had mine on. Such a bro moment, I thought we were going to high five when we noticed both our watches.


----------



## 96nick (May 16, 2019)

My girlfriend notices the watches I wear, as does her dad. Her dad always asks me about them when I wear something he hasn't seen before.

Outside of that though, nobody has ever noticed.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

In having read through all of the responses so far, I thought I would offer a few thematic observations and even some conclusions.

Observation: It’s not common for others to notice, or at least comment, on your watch.
Conclusion: Most people aren’t into watches (probably this) or are too polite/shy to intrude.

Observation: If they do notice or comment it’s probably on your cheapest, shiniest, or orange-iest watch.
Conclusion: Humans are like magpies.

Observation: As a group, we tend to notice (and perhaps judge) the watches worn by others.
Conclusion: Watch people are not only awesome, we are keen observers of the human condition or wrist or whatever.

Observation: Some people on this thread have Daytonas.
Conclusion: Those people aren’t me.

Cheers -


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

What I notice from time to time are people trying not look at my watch. They lock on to my eyes in a sort of tense way that is kind of funny. 

PS: I did get a compliment on a Timex once.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

The watch that I've gotten the most compliments on was a Rodina emulating the Antea/Tangente design. I've worn many other watches and that is the only one that normal people ever made a comment on.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Zelig said:


> In having read through all of the responses so far, I thought I would offer a few thematic observations and even some conclusions.
> 
> Observation: It's not common for others to notice, or at least comment, on your watch.
> Conclusion: Most people aren't into watches (probably this) or are too polite/shy to intrude.
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## WatchMe86 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nope. Nobody ever said anything about my watches. My brothers like watches too and even still, we never talk about watches. Guess there are other things to talk about lol. But that's why I have this place 👍


----------



## Boomer85 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi. I'm new to the board and about 3 years into this hobby. I have read quite a bit on here and this thread caught my attention.
When I bought my first Seiko 5 and enjoyed the heck out of it I thought, man I need to save for an Omega then I'd have something to be proud of! 
I bought some affordable watches through the years and enjoy them all. They are the usual suspects: Seiko, Citizen, Bulova, Orient, etc. All the while longing for that Speedy. (Which I'd still love to have but no longer feel I "need" it.)
I wear a different watch most days of the week and realized in these few short years exactly two people have noticed or commented on them. Led to an enjoyable conversation but made me think that most people neither notice nor care even a little. So, I buy what I can afford and enjoy without feeling like I am missing anything at all. My watches are for me. And I like what I have! 👍


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

I would note that people commenting on your watch is not the same as noticing it. A lot more people may notice it than will actually comment on it.


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

Not very often, which makes it all the more enjoyable when I do bump into a fellow enthusiast and have a good discussion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer85 (Dec 30, 2020)

You are correct, sir.
I guess my point is that I enjoy talking about things that interest me as I assume we all do. I don't mean I'll go up to a total stranger and comment on his or her watch and get in to a deep conversation but I have said , " Nice watch." But friends at work or family...they just don't care. And that's okay.
I play in a band on the weekends so that's in the public eye and interacting with people. I love when someone comes up after a show and asks about my guitar or gear that I have. I ask what they play and sometimes get some really great stories. It's occasionally led to friendships but mostly that short connection of someone who likes and appreciates the same thing you do.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Boomer85 said:


> Hi. I'm new to the board and about 3 years into this hobby. I have read quite a bit on here and this thread caught my attention.
> When I bought my first Seiko 5 and enjoyed the heck out of it I thought, man I need to save for an Omega then I'd have something to be proud of!
> I bought some affordable watches through the years and enjoy them all. They are the usual suspects: Seiko, Citizen, Bulova, Orient, etc. All the while longing for that Speedy. (Which I'd still love to have but no longer feel I "need" it.)
> I wear a different watch most days of the week and realized in these few short years exactly two people have noticed or commented on them. Led to an enjoyable conversation but made me think that most people neither notice nor care even a little. So, I buy what I can afford and enjoy without feeling like I am missing anything at all. My watches are for me. And I like what I have! 👍


Well, I'm glad you didn't get the Speedy cause you wanted to show other people. IMO, you should only buy for yourself, and that's in all things, not just watches. Also good you stay within your means and get what you can afford and/or are comfortable spending.

I get enjoyment from watches at many price levels, as my small collection will show, and I do have an amount I won't exceed for any one watch. Also, I would never buy a watch to show off to others. ;-)


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Never


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

My Rolex 114060 has gotten noticed with a comment on 3 occasions…. Other than that, only WIS will comment.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

a gentleman asked me in a tea room if it was the new Seiko with a white background. I replied no and that it was an Omega. he replied: 'ah, OK, it looks like the seiko and it's nice' then he left; I guess he didn't know the omega brand. he had certainly seen a watch he liked and thought I was wearing it.
this is the first and only time in 40 years that someone asks me a question. I have often seen curious eyes in TGVs, airports and even in restaurants. I guess people who do like me. look at people's wrists.


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

I was in a lift yesterday when a young man with lots of tattoos asked me about my watch. His friend, also covered in tattoos, remained quiet. I told him it was a Christopher Ward watch, a cheap brand from the UK. Just as well I’m still on the waiting list for a Rolex….


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

The only watch I have ever received a comment from a stranger, was this beautiful old girl. Was from a guy behind a bar, he said something like "cool watch"


----------

